# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2014 às 00:31)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 10:30)

29,1ºC vamos ver até onde vai hoje


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 11:09)

31ºC, acho que ainda não é hoje que chego aos 40ºC


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2014 às 11:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 31ºC, acho que ainda não é hoje que chego aos 40ºC



Não acredito muito porque a ISO de 24 fica em Espanha e o vento também tinha que estar de Leste, enfim vamos esperar para ver.

Por aqui sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 11:59)

33,2ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2014 às 14:20)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui continuação de tempo quente e céu limpo, embora hoje nota-se o aumento de humidade. 

Penso, que segundo os modelos, a instabilidade também vai ser a sul (Algarve e Alentejo)... a ver vamos!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2014 às 14:22)

Boas, 35,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 14:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, 35,6ºC por aqui.



Os oásis frescos vão, claro, para as zonas do litoral ainda afectadas pelo nevoeiro/neblina, de S.Pedro de Moel a Cascais e Sudoeste. Diferenças interior/litoral a chegarem aos vinte graus!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 14:53)

36,3ºC que miséria.....


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 15:27)

Nebulosidade convectiva isolada a desenvolver-se sobre Nisa/Castelo de Vide


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 15:36)

37,6ºc


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2014 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> Nebulosidade convectiva isolada a desenvolver-se sobre Nisa/Castelo de Vide


Essa nebulosidade é bem visível daqui. uma pergunta, o distrito de Portalegre  não devia também ter sido colocado em alerta amarelo? é que por exemplo em Elvas as temperaturas rondam os 40 graus


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Essa nebulosidade é bem visível daqui. uma pergunta, o distrito de Portalegre  não devia também ter sido colocado em alerta amarelo? é que por exemplo em Elvas as temperaturas rondam os 40 graus



Eles devem ter esquecido como ás vezes acontece. Por exemplo na parte Este do distrito de Aveiro por vezes está mais de 35ºC  e junto à faixa litoral está 20ºC e não colocam nenhum alerta de calor.  Ás 16h da tarde estavam 34,4ºC em Arouca e junto ao mar 23ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Essa nebulosidade é bem visível daqui. uma pergunta, o distrito de Portalegre  não devia também ter sido colocado em alerta amarelo? é que por exemplo em Elvas as temperaturas rondam os 40 graus



Parece-me que sim, aliás alguns distritos até deviam ter ido ao laranja.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2014 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me que sim, aliás alguns distritos até deviam ter ido ao laranja.


Enfim é sempre a mesma história senão for a capital de distrito a atingir( neste caso em termos de temperaturas),o que está nos critérios não há aviso para ninguém


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enfim é sempre a mesma história senão for a capital de distrito a atingir( neste caso em termos de temperaturas),o que está nos critérios não há aviso para ninguém



Temperaturas altas no interior dos distritos ao longo da faixa litoral e nenhum alerta de calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 18:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enfim é sempre a mesma história senão for a capital de distrito a atingir( neste caso em termos de temperaturas),o que está nos critérios não há aviso para ninguém



Sim, o ponto é mesmo esse.
O sistema de avisos é bastante redutor, ignora por completo todo o território de cada distrito..enfim.
No inverno a conversa é mesma.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2014 às 20:11)

ATENÇÃO: O aviso só é emitido se as temperaturas se mantiverem durante 48 horas, o que não vai acontecer desta vez, porque amanhã já vão descer, por isso é que não foi emitido o aviso para alguns distritos


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 20:27)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ATENÇÃO: O aviso só é emitido se as temperaturas se mantiverem durante 48 horas, o que não vai acontecer desta vez, porque amanhã já vão descer, por isso é que não foi emitido o aviso para alguns distritos



No entanto os novos avisos para amanhã, acabados de sair, referem-se a um período que termina amanhã às 21h. 

Em Carcavelos neste momento vê-se a neblina a regressar ao horizonte, o sol pôs-se por trás.
Temperatura agradável (deve estar à volta de 26º, não tenho instrumento de medição nem localização adequados), vento fraco e... boas ondas!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2014 às 21:21)

32,9ºC, ainda.


----------



## Agreste (1 Set 2014 às 22:55)

Algumas mini virgas ao final da tarde aqui por Faro.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 00:43)

Agreste disse:


> Algumas mini virgas ao final da tarde aqui por Faro.



E uma "mini" foto, não se arranja?


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Bom Dia 

Extremos de ontem 01-09-2014

T.Max : 37.5ºC
T.Min : 18.1ºC

Manhã de nevoeiro e estão agora uns 19.0ºC com a humidade nos 90%
Tou à espera de um dia de céu limpo com uma máxima de 31ºC.


----------



## alentejano (2 Set 2014 às 10:40)

Bom dia mesmo! manha de céu limpo e vento quase fraco com uma temperatura actual de 25,3º! a noite foi quente com a mínima de 21.0º!.........Ai calorzinho podes te deixar ficar porque assim que te deixares ir tb eu terei que partir!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Set 2014 às 10:46)

Bons dias!!! O sol deu tréguas por aqui... tempo ameno e já chuvisca!! 

E segundo o sat, alguns cumulus de desenvolvimento já rondam por aqui! (a sul)!

Muita humidade!! mesmo muita!!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2014 às 18:50)

E pronto trovoadas 0, emigraram para Espanha onde aí sim há animação, céu praticamente limpo todo o dia


----------



## alentejano (2 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Principio de noite com céu limpo e vento a soprar fraco de Oeste! temperatura actual de 25,6 para uma maxima hoje registada aqui no centro da cidade de 36,3º!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2014 às 21:00)

alentejano disse:


> Principio de noite com céu limpo e vento a soprar fraco de Oeste! temperatura actual de 25,6 para uma maxima hoje registada aqui no centro da cidade de 36,3º!!!!!!!!!!!!



onde e a estaçao do ipma de estremoz? e´que hoje nao passou dos 33ºC e tal


----------



## alentejano (3 Set 2014 às 10:20)

david 6 disse:


> onde e a estaçao do ipma de estremoz? e´que hoje nao passou dos 33ºC e tal



A estação do ipma aqui em Estremoz fica situada na estrada municipal que liga a Quinta do Carmo á estrada para Sousel ai a uns 3 km da cidade! e bastante exposta a norte/noroeste!..............e eu faço as observações no centro da cidade ! Abraço


----------



## alentejano (3 Set 2014 às 10:22)

Manha com algumas nuvens e vento fraco!........temperatura actual aqui no centro da cidade de 23,8º e a mínima hoje foi de 17,9º! Ó Verão não te ponhas com ideias de ir embora, ainda tens um mês de calendário! ..então sim partimos os dois!!!!!! hihihhi


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Set 2014 às 19:05)

Céu muito nublado neste momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2014 às 22:59)

Boas,

Por aqui noite amena e uma ventania de Oeste dos diabos!! 

Céu limpo!


----------



## alentejano (3 Set 2014 às 23:10)

Céu limpo com vento fraco e temperatura actual de 23,2º!!!!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Por aqui já caíram umas pingas, onde de manhã me encontrava por cima do reguengo, pelo radar pode vir animação nos próximos minutos, vamos ver


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Células em aproximação e chuva fraca. Já ouvi um ou dois trovões abafados.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2014 às 14:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Células em aproximação e chuva fraca. Já ouvi um ou dois trovões abafados.


Confirmo também já ouvi um trovão ao longe


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2014 às 17:35)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tempo calminho com muitas nuvens a norte e sol a sul! Vento praticamente inexistente de SW.

Em relação ao Sat e Radar parece-me quase  óbvio a formação de uma linha de instabilidade...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Set 2014 às 20:17)

Esta tarde em Serpa!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 20:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esta tarde em Serpa!



Espectáculo! Bem apanhado! 
A que horas foi?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Set 2014 às 20:46)

por volta das 18h


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:40)

Ninguém assistiu àquele espectáculo eléctrico? Entre Monsaraz e Serpa na direcção da fronteira. Especialmente sobre o Alqueva, entre as 18 e as 20 horas!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Set 2014 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> Ninguém assistiu àquele espectáculo eléctrico? Entre Monsaraz e Serpa na direcção da fronteira. Especialmente sobre o Alqueva, entre as 18 e as 20 horas!



Eu estava em Alqueva precisamente a essa hora! Em Moura choveu bastante (ainda estava tudo molhado quando cheguei, por volta das 20 horas). Em Alqueva apenas umas tímidas pingas que nem o chão molharam . Mas o cenário para Este era fantástico! Não avistei relâmpagos nem ouvi trovões mas viam-se várias "cortinas de chuva". As nuvens eram fantásticas! Dantescas! Infelizmente estava sem máquina fotográfica...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Eu estava em Alqueva precisamente a essa hora! Em Moura choveu bastante (ainda estava tudo molhado quando cheguei, por volta das 20 horas). Em Alqueva apenas umas tímidas pingas que nem o chão molharam . Mas o cenário para Este era fantástico! Não avistei relâmpagos nem ouvi trovões mas viam-se várias "cortinas de chuva". As nuvens eram fantásticas! Dantescas! Infelizmente estava sem máquina fotográfica...



 Ficam as imagens na memória, mas... sem máquina?


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Costa de Sines a Melides a receber trovoada e chuva forte. Ecos vermelhos!








Há alguém a fazer seguimento Sul?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 00:43)

O stormy está em VN St. André e reporta trovoada com boa cadência, chuva e rajadas de vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> O stormy está em VN St. André e reporta trovoada com boa cadência, chuva e rajadas de vento.



Aquela célula de Melides parece violenta.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...l-centro-setembro-2014-a-7824-post440206.html


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 00:57)

Célula de Melides dirige-se para Alcácer do Sal com actividade eléctrica algo intensa:


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 01:15)

Trovoada aparentemente seca num grupo de células a norte de Beja:





Reactivação da célula que passou em Setúbal, agora perto de Vendas Novas.

Trovoada perto de Alcácer do Sal, a noroeste.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Set 2014 às 01:34)

Aqui em Évora está tudo calmo.

Vê-se muitos clarões para W-SW, mas tudo ainda longe. Parece que o que está a entrar pela peninsula de Setúbal vai tudo para norte, pelo que não se deve apanhar muita coisa, talvez Montemor-O-Novo ainda apanhe qualquer coisita de raspão. Isto pela minha leitura claro.

Essa descarga a Norte de Beja é que me parece um pouco suspeita, não aparece nenhuma percipitação no radar nessa zona e as nuvens que se vêm no satélite parecem inofensivas, deve ter sido uma descarga aleatória só para meter graça.


----------



## trepkos (7 Set 2014 às 02:03)

Acaba de cair uma chuvada épica em Montemor com trovoada, o pessoal na feira abriga se como pode.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Set 2014 às 02:19)

Pelo radar pensei que não tivesse chegado a Montemor, mas pelos vistos passou de raspão. Que azar, nem me lembrava da questão da Feira da Luz.

Por acaso ouvi um ou dois estrondos ao longe.

Évora segue tranquila


----------



## trepkos (7 Set 2014 às 02:32)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pelo radar pensei que não tivesse chegado a Montemor, mas pelos vistos passou de raspão. Que azar, nem me lembrava da questão da Feira da Luz.
> 
> Por acaso ouvi um ou dois estrondos ao longe.
> 
> Évora segue tranquila


Já vim para casa, estou todo molhado, continua a chover e muitos relâmpagos.

A feira já fechou.


----------



## vagas (7 Set 2014 às 02:40)

Os que não podem apanham molhas como eu, continuação de chuva fraca neste momento


----------



## trepkos (7 Set 2014 às 02:44)

vagas disse:


> Os que não podem apanham molhas como eu, continuação de chuva fraca neste momento


Ah pois, tu estavas pior. Já estou em casa bem seco. Foi a debandada geral na feira.


----------



## vagas (7 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Sim tive que ir a casa tomar um banho que estava num estado lastimoso, estou de volta e continua a fazer relâmpagos para os lados de vendas novas/ Lavre ...


----------



## trepkos (7 Set 2014 às 02:51)

vagas disse:


> Sim tive que ir a casa tomar um banho que estava num estado lastimoso, estou de volta e continua a fazer relâmpagos para os lados de vendas novas/ Lavre ...


Provavelmente os aguaceiros vão continuar pela madrugada dentro, para mim já nao há hipótese para mais festa.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 03:28)

Trovão bem audível e prolongado.

Edit: Mais um.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 03:47)

Vários relâmpagos a NW, mas pelo menos de onde consigo ver têm baixa cadência.

Edit: Chuva com pingos grossos. ... que durou 10 segundos


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 04:16)

Nesta altura só parece haver chuva para o interior. Castelo de Vide tem um eco vermelho bem perto.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 04:18)

A trovoada tinha uma cadência muito baixa, mas existia, e ainda deve existir, que os detectores do IPMA vão dando algumas. Agora apenas chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 04:21)

Descargas eléctricas até às 4:10


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 04:36)

O radar voltou.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Aqui em Faro seguimos com 0 mm e dos 0 mm não deverá passar, no dia de hoje.

Agora esperar para ver se os modelos ficam mais generosos para aqui ....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2014 às 11:33)

por aqui como esperava não choveu nada nem deve chover


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Por aqui, já choveu fraco com pingas grossas. Já ontem de manhã, também tinha chovido que molhou o chão, não dá é para acumular nada. No radar, parece-me que existe alguma instabilidade no Barlavento algarvio na zona de Lagos e depois na Serra de Monchique.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Boas, por aqui agora céu nublado com abertas, de madrugada choveu bem e também houve trovoada dispersa


----------



## joao nunes (7 Set 2014 às 15:43)

boas aqui no seixal ta ceu limpo hoje n deve chover


----------



## joao nunes (7 Set 2014 às 15:48)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Temos 3 células ( podem ser supercélulas) nas seguintes zonas:

Possível supercélula/célula a Este de Évora e está a deslocar-se para Redondo. Pelas imagens de radar parece-me uma supercélula com bastante atividade elétrica, é possível que ocorra granizo. 


Temos outra célula em Mourão (na zona do Alqueva) e outra célula a Oeste de Barrancos.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Miguel96, nem me digas nada.

Hoje, pelas 17h40m +/- decidi ir dar a minha habitual volta de bike pelos trilhos aqui dos arredores de Évora, antes de regressar a Lisboa para mais uma semana de trabalho.

De facto o aspecto a Sul/SE não era o melhor, e a volta que tinha planeado era nessa direcção, curiosamente  Ainda assim, consultei a imagem de radar no iPhone e nada parecia ameaçador:




Enquanto ia andando ia de frente para a célula, e quando já estava perto da saída para Estremoz (EN114), num estradão de terra batida, sou brindado com um forte trovão e um raio nãão muito longe de mim (até este momento tudo permanecia calmo)  Estava literalmente no meio do nada, o céu escurissimo e enquanto pensava o que fazer, cai outro raio.  E começo a ver altas cortinas de chuva.

Entretanto a imagem das 18h era esta:




Bem, fiquei sem reacção, a única hipótese que tive foi voltar para casa a todo o gás  Só parei já perto de casa para captar esta fotografia:



A imagem correspondente no satélite:




Ainda tive várias vezes na situação de impasse de ficar a filmar, mas confesso que não estava a gostar da brincadeira.  Entretanto nem 10kms fiz, mas cheguei a casa a pingar água, está muito abafado. 

Impressionante foi o crescimento da célula.


----------



## Teles (7 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Temos 3 células ( podem ser supercélulas) nas seguintes zonas:
> 
> Possível supercélula/célula a Este de Évora e está a deslocar-se para Redondo. Pelas imagens de radar parece-me uma supercélula com bastante atividade elétrica, é possível que ocorra granizo.
> 
> ...



É uma hiper mega ultra celula!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2014 às 19:32)

se essa célula chega-se aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Entretanto...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Uma foto rápida para E ao terminar o fim de semana. Giro!


----------



## talingas (7 Set 2014 às 21:21)

pelas 20:05...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2014 às 21:33)

Hoje,  segundo o ESTOFEX, havia previsão de supercélulas para a região do Alentejo e afinal houve mesmo


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Set 2014 às 22:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Temos 3 células ( podem ser supercélulas) nas seguintes zonas:
> 
> Possível supercélula/célula a Este de Évora e está a deslocar-se para Redondo. Pelas imagens de radar parece-me uma supercélula com bastante atividade elétrica, é possível que ocorra granizo.
> 
> ...



De facto, por volta das 18 horas, ouviram-se fortes trovões em Moura. Fui à janela ver o que se passava e o céu estava escuríssimo e havia muito vento. Não chovia nem choveu. Não quero garantir, pois às vezes vemos aquilo em que acreditamos e não a verdadeira realidade, mas pareceu-me ver alguma rotação na base das nuvens... Havia várias protuberâncias (mammatus) e algumas formavam umas "voltas" que faziam lembrar as nuvens-onda Kelvin-Helmholtz...
Mas depois dissipou-se tudo muito rapidamente. Acredito que aquilo a que chamei "rotação" não fosse mais do que o efeito do vento forte a arrastar a base das nuvens.


----------



## Teles (7 Set 2014 às 22:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje,  segundo o ESTOFEX, havia previsão de supercélulas para a região do Alentejo e afinal houve mesmo



Gostaria que me mostre por imagens seja fotos , radar ou satélite onde houve essas tais super células!


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Set 2014 às 22:34)

ha imagens na pg anterior e so ires la ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Uma questão... Quem sabe identificar e descrever uma supercélula?


----------



## Teles (7 Set 2014 às 22:46)

celia salta disse:


> ha imagens na pg anterior e so ires la ver



A questão é se são uma super célula????

Uma super célula é um tipo de tempestade caracterizada pela presença de um mesociclone (uma corrente de ar ascendente girando no interior da nuvem).1 Por esta razão, essas tempestades às vezes são chamadas de tempestades girantes. Das quatro classificações de tempestade (Super célula, multi célula, uni célula e linha de tempestadesnota 1 )nota 2 as super células são geralmente as menos comuns, entretanto são também as mais severas. Esses sistemas estão frequentemente isolados de outras tempestades, e podem dominar o clima local por cerca de 32 km de distância.

Causam chuvas muito volumosas, produzem muitos raios e ventania. Mas o mais perigoso é quando ocorre a formação de tornados, pois estes causam muitos danos por onde passam.3 Super células tem geralmente três classificações: clássica, baixa precipitação e alta precipitação. Super células de baixa precipitação são encontradas em climas mais secos e áridos, enquanto que as super células de alta precipitação podem surgir em qualquer lugar do mundo sob as pré-condições necessárias a sua formação, mas são vistas principalmente nas Grandes Planícies dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Teles (7 Set 2014 às 22:50)

aqui neste link têm a designação de super célula consultem por favor e instruam-se!

http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/eventos/tornado-na-lagoa-de-albufeira-em-02-de-maio-de-2012


----------



## alentejano (8 Set 2014 às 11:30)

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas e temperatura actual de 24,3 com o vento a soprar fraco do quandrante oeste!............as andorinhas já se foram os estorninhos andam "doidos" as lebres já correm pelos campos! Ar de fim de "festa" ,entenda- se Verão, "festa " esta que este ano foi uma boa "bosta"............mais umas semanas e tb eu sigo as avezinhas e vou fugir!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Por aqui pasmaceira de tempo nem chove nem faz sol


----------



## alentejano (9 Set 2014 às 10:16)

Manha de sol e vento fraco com temperatura de 24.9º.A mínima durante a noite foi de 16,9º!...Só espero que o Verão continue pelo menos até á segunda semana de Outubro que será quando eu posso partir para onde o Verão partiu!


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Efeitos do ciclo de marés vivas pela rádio gilão em Tavira.

https://www.facebook.com/183622488344173/photos/pcb.836728029700279/836727436367005/?type=1&theater


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável, mas já se nota nebulosidade a Oeste.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## morenoboy (9 Set 2014 às 20:10)

na regiao de sines tb se nota nebulosidade de oeste


----------



## sielwolf (10 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Pequeno aguaceiro por Portimão.


----------



## sielwolf (10 Set 2014 às 10:38)

Algumas fotos desta manhã em Portimão


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Com um pouco de sorte ainda temos uma boa chuvada com a altura máxima da maré.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Agreste disse:


> Com um pouco de sorte ainda temos uma boa chuvada com a altura máxima da maré.



Então, se ocorresse em Faro e Olhão, lá havia umas inundações nos sítios do costume, como o Largo de São Francisco em Faro e o túnel em Olhão, mas a instabilidade está ainda a entrar em Sagres, vamos ver a evolução ao longo da tarde.


----------



## sielwolf (10 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Volta a cair um aguaceiro em Portimão.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Set 2014 às 13:03)

W de Albufeira


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui, tendo aumentado de intensidade desde há uns 20 minutos para cá.

1,6mm em Carvoeiro e 1mm no Sítio das Fontes acumulados para já.
Trovoada é que nada.. nem deve aparecer...


----------



## sielwolf (10 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Por aqui também chove bem por agora.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Chove com alguma intensidade...nada de especiL


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2014 às 13:50)

5,8mm em Carvoeiro já. Belo aguaceiro.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Chove torrencial


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2014 às 14:01)

Por aqui já vai diminuindo de intensidade, o "grosso" está agora aí mais nessa zona de Albufeira. Fiquei, para já, com 8mm em Carvoeiro e 2,4mm no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 14:04)

A ver vamos como é que a linha chega cá...


----------



## aoc36 (10 Set 2014 às 14:24)

21 graus em albufeira e 27 em Vilamoura, diferença brutal.


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2014 às 14:26)

Penso que aqui por Faro vai chover com maré cheia... veremos.

Pelo radar parece já ir afetar o sotavento... está a defazer-se a frente.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 14:38)

Céu bem carregado a Oeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2014 às 14:42)

Pelo radar parece que vamos ter bastante chuva aqui, vamos ver se é desta


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 14:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Pelo radar parece que vamos ter bastante chuva aqui, vamos ver se é desta


Prepara-te, porque vais ter festa


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Chove agora com trovoada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2014 às 15:04)

como esperava está a passar tudo ao lado, para variar


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Set 2014 às 15:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> como esperava está a passar tudo ao lado, para variar



Tem calma, o melhor ainda está para chegar aí...


----------



## pax_julia (10 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Autentica tempestade aqui por Beja. Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas fortes. A previsao do IPMA confirma-se.


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 15:13)

E eu com esperança de apanhar qualquer coisa...


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2014 às 15:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> como esperava está a passar tudo ao lado, para variar



Sempre a mesma fita! 

É que até pode acontecer não cair nada de jeito aí, como é sempre provável num evento destes, é sempre "lotaria", até aí tudo ok, e até se compreende se isso vier a acontecer e ficares frustrado. Daqui a umas horas!

Agora desculpa, mas estares a refilar que passa tudo ao lado ainda antes sequer de a linha de instabilidade estar aí, apenas mostra falta de atenção ou falta de pachorra para aprender! 

Se vires os modelos, satélite, radar, enfim, todas as ferramentas disponíveis é ÓBVIO que o sistema está a avançar lentamente de Oeste para Leste, e portanto ainda está a Oeste da tua região, com as células a avançar de Sul para Norte a Oeste de ti. Não poderiam estar a fazer outra coisa senão "a passar ao lado" nesta altura. Logo nunca poderias já ter tido grande coisa, nem muito menos estar já "a chorar sobre leite derramado"...
Deixa o sistema avançar para Leste até à tua região e depois sim logo decides legitimamente se festejas ou choras.

E pior é que já tivemos esta conversa mais que uma vez exatamente igual, sendo que na última acabaste aos pulinhos de felicidade minutos depois de rogares pragas a tudo. Pelos vistos não quiseste aprender a lição...

É pena...


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Chove torrencial há cerca de 15 mim com forte trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Aqui está assim mas nada de mais:


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Bem por aqui já chove com bastante intensidade. Mas não há sinal de actividade eléctrica.


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade mas já passou a trovoada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2014 às 15:52)

1,5mm...........


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Bem afinal já se pode dizer "acompanhados de trovoada"


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Chuva forte com vento com rajadas fortes a muito fortes. Trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2014 às 16:11)

a trovoada cortou a oeste de Loulé e não atingiu o Sotavento. Sol e algumas nuvens em Faro.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 16:13)

Chove *torrencialmente*.


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Epah até ia saltando da cadeira grande bomba! "trovão"


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 16:16)

talingas disse:


> Epah até ia saltando da cadeira grande bomba! "trovão"



Confirmo, mas tem uma cadência extremamente baixa.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 16:34)

A luz foi abaixo sucessivas vezes depois da trovoada ter passado para NW e ter chovido torrencialmente. Agora continuam alguns trovões mas não sei onde está a trovoada ao certo. Chove fraco.


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> A luz foi abaixo sucessivas vezes depois da trovoada ter passado para NW e ter chovido torrencialmente. Agora continuam alguns trovões mas não sei onde está a trovoada ao certo. Chove fraco.



Realmente não sei onde para a trovoada, mas os trovões lá vão surgindo...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Parece estar a NW, e a passar rápido, mas ainda se vão ouvindo trovões e vendo raios de vez em quando, possivelmente da outra que está a sul, mais perto de Évora.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Muita chuva no Alentejo.
Na última hora:

24,3mm - Beja. (Na hora anterior acumulou 8,8mm).
21,0mm - Portel, Oriola.
13,1mm - Viana do Alentejo
9,9mm - Évora (Aeródromo).


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2014 às 17:23)

à pouco belos trovoes , relâmpagos e chuva forte, por agora vai chovendo moderado


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Bela chuva! chuva "bem" moderada, os terrenos já estão alagados


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Aqui 2,1mm


----------



## talingas (10 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Pronto é como diz o David, vai chovendo, mas daquela chuva boa para os terrenos, eles devem estar alagados por causa da anterior torrencial...  10.5mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2014 às 18:20)

ultima hora:

Portel - 6.3mm (21mm na anterior)
Évora - 13.1mm (9.9mm na anterior)


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2014 às 18:23)

talingas disse:


> Pronto é como diz o David, vai chovendo, mas daquela chuva boa para os terrenos, eles devem estar alagados por causa da anterior torrencial...  10.5mm acumulados.


e esperemos por mais, parece que vem mais a caminho, vamos ver


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Sim, o radar parece mostrar algo mais também, veremos. Já foi um bom evento em termos de chuva e trovoada, até.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Eu tenho os melhores valores de todos:

0.0 mm e no total de Setembro 0.0 mm

Resta aguardar por Segunda ou Terça !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2014 às 18:42)

vão surgindo agora umas abertas


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2014 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e ainda caíram algumas pingas grossas por volta das 17h30m, ainda bem que não choveu nada.  

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 23.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 22:18)

talingas disse:


> Pronto é como diz o David, vai chovendo, mas daquela chuva boa para os terrenos, eles devem estar alagados por causa da anterior torrencial...  10.5mm acumulados.



 que bela vista e muito bem apanhada a chuva!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 22:32)

O Alentejo hoje teve uma tarde em grande!  Eu devia ter ido passear por lá, ou pelo menos até à margem sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2014 às 11:13)

As 5 estações do IPMA da região Sul com maiores acumulados no dia de ontem:

*Portel, Oriola*: 34.1mm
*Beja*: 33.1mm
*Évora*: 23.0mm
*Viana do Alentejo*: 16.1mm
*Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha*: 13.4mm


----------



## trepkos (11 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Cai um forte aguaceiro e eu retido na agência da caixa.


----------



## Agreste (11 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Céu nublado aqui no Sotavento... sem ameaça de chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Aguaceiro forte há pouco, 3,9mm acumulados
Rain rate de 28mm/h


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 18:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Aguaceiro forte há pouco, 3,9mm acumulados
> Rain rate de 28mm/h



Lá está ele!


----------



## sielwolf (12 Set 2014 às 16:05)

Pelas 15h






[/IMG]


----------



## sielwolf (12 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Mais uma






[/IMG]


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e tempo quente aqui em Faro.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Tenho pena de não poder estar a aproveitar mais um belo dia de praia, pois tenho coisas a fazer aqui em casa !

Adoro estes dias de chuva indicados pelo IPMA, até dá vontade de dar um pulo á praia !


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho pena de não poder estar a aproveitar mais um belo dia de praia, pois tenho coisas a fazer aqui em casa !
> 
> Adoro estes dias de chuva indicados pelo IPMA, até dá vontade de dar um pulo á praia !


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2014 às 09:38)

Eu como sempre estou à espera do bom tempo de Outubro para fazer uns dias de praia no meu Algarve!

Aqui no Sudoeste de França, dias bons de praia, contam-se pelos dedos

Ao menos tenho direito a trovoadas quase todas as semana


Resumindo...a ver se chove algo aí para o Sul estes dias porque também faz falta!
De olhos sempres postos na meteo do meu cantinho


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2014 às 10:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu como sempre estou à espera do bom tempo de Outubro para fazer uns dias de praia no meu Algarve!
> 
> Aqui no Sudoeste de França, dias bons de praia, contam-se pelos dedos
> 
> ...


Em França no verão as trovoadas são bem frequentes


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2014 às 11:38)

Céu muito nublado esta manhã e o primeiro aguaceiro moderado embora curto no tempo. Já choveu por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algumas torres a S/SW, o radar mostra precipitação a S/SW, mas para Sagres o radar está bem composto, hoje nota-se que existe instabilidade no ar.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2014 às 15:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algumas torres a S/SW, o radar mostra precipitação a S/SW, mas para Sagres o radar está bem composto, hoje nota-se que existe instabilidade no ar.



Na zona da Serra de Monchique eram visíveis boas células, mas apenas deram aguaceiros fortes entre Lagos/Portimão e toda a serra de Monchique até S. Marcos. Aqui na serra a norte de Silves cairam uns pingos apenas. Nada de trovoada também... para já parece estar a dissipar..


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Células todas ao lado


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Estou a avistar grande aparato eléctrico de uma celula a norte daqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Set 2014 às 22:43)

trepkos disse:


> Estou a avistar grande aparato eléctrico de uma celula a norte daqui.




Acabei de fazer a viagem Évora - Lisboa e avistei esse aparato eléctrico para N-NE.


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2014 às 22:45)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Acabei de fazer a viagem Évora - Lisboa e avistei esse aparato eléctrico para N-NE.


Ainda fui a casa branca e também avistei a sul.

A célula a norte estava muito longe.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Set 2014 às 22:55)

trepkos disse:


> Ainda fui a casa branca e também avistei a sul.
> 
> A célula a norte estava muito longe.




Nem sei que célula seria, visto que para N o radar parecia calmo. Ainda associei à célula na zona de Caceres, mas parece-me difícil.

A Sul não notei nada.


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2014 às 22:59)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Nem sei que célula seria, visto que para N o radar parecia calmo. Ainda associei à célula na zona de Caceres, mas parece-me difícil.
> 
> A Sul não notei nada.


Parece me que seria para os lados de Tomar.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Eu enquanto estava parado no semáforo em Montemor dei uma vista de olhos rápida no satélite e radar e só via isto:


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Chove bem aqui por Silves neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 00:38)

Torrencial agora... e com algumas rajadas à mistura...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Pronto... já parou...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2014 às 09:52)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

É tão bom acordar com uma valente carga de água... Começou por volta das 8:30 até 8:50 sensivelmente 

Notei algumas rajadas á mistura mas nada de actividade 'ruidosa'

Por agora o sol reina outra vez no meio de algumas formações!! 

Tempo ameno a quente perdura!!


----------



## trepkos (15 Set 2014 às 11:16)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Eu enquanto estava parado no semáforo em Montemor dei uma vista de olhos rápida no satélite e radar e só via isto:



Estranho.... seria?







Entretanto, aqui já caem uns pingos mas nada demais, já não chove há 3 dias.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 11:49)

Expectativa para amanhã... embora não seja uma situação ideal tipo sul-norte mas mais sudoeste-nordeste. 

Céu muito nublado do lado da serra, sol do lado do mar, dá a ideia de querer chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2014 às 15:58)

27ºC com vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Set 2014 às 16:29)

3,9mm acumulados


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Porra, e não cai uma pinga


----------



## trepkos (15 Set 2014 às 18:29)

Caiu agora forte aguaceiro. Está calor e abafado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Porra, e não cai uma pinga



Temos estado com muito azar, mas a partir desta noite talvez


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2014 às 18:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temos estado com muito azar, mas a partir desta noite talvez


Pois é, é azar a mais, todas passam exactamente ao lado


----------



## Brunomc (15 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Esta tarde pela Herdade da Ajuda aqui em Vendas Novas


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2014 às 19:17)

Por aqui...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Ontem, por aqui, ainda avistei umas formações interessantes à distância:


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2014 às 22:14)

à espera de chuva


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 23:09)

o final de tarde já trazia o tecto de nuvens a prometer chuva... tenho alguma expectativa, os modelos prometem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 00:03)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ainda tudo na paz! Noite extremamente humidade, tudo molhado, muito amena...sem vento.

E olhando pelo sat, a coisa promete... e o que vem lá de sul...!! 

http://sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=false&region=mo


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:51)

Como mensagem final do dia ....

O sistema tal como os modelos indicavam começa a ficar bastante desorganizado, e por isso amanhã isto será uma lotaria tipica dos sistemas convectivos como este !


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 03:40)

Por Santiago do Cacém, o céu está estrelado mas há vento com alguma intensidade vindo de sul de onde se vêem também já alguns clarões....


----------



## ze_rega (16 Set 2014 às 04:20)

O céu já encobriu! Aumentou o vento, aumentou o frio e continua a ver-se clarões a sul!
Através das beach cam's de Odeceixe e Sines a coisa está bem animada...


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Set 2014 às 05:26)

Isto está animado pela Costa Vicentina, especialmente ali para os lados de Sagres e Vila do Bispo:


----------



## trepkos (16 Set 2014 às 06:33)

Eis que chegou a trovoada e a chuva em força!


----------



## trepkos (16 Set 2014 às 06:57)

Somos mesmo um país de verão eterno, basta trovejar um pouco e fica tudo as escuras na rua, enfim.

Entretanto continua a chover com intensidade, está tudo alagado e muito difícil de conduzir.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 07:39)

Por aqui apenas vento moderado a forte e céu escuro. A ver o que o dia reserva.


----------



## trepkos (16 Set 2014 às 07:49)

O sol já espreita por aqui, há algumas abertas.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 07:50)

Chove fraco agora, mas com chuva forte em aproximação.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 07:55)

Chove bem forte agora. Nem se vê nada.

Edit: a rua até já está alagada.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 08:00)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 08:11)

Pouca coisa pelo menos a sotavento. Alguma trovoada dispersa, céu coberto mas apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## Nsantos79 (16 Set 2014 às 08:32)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoada no Carvoeiro, Lagoa.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Comparando a imagem de radar que já aqui foi postada  com a actual destaca-se claramente que a frente está perdendo harmonia e consistência.

Aqui teoricamente devia estar debaixo de uma bela célula mas que se está a revelar muita parra e pouca nuvem e nem a 1 mm chegou ainda !

A trovoada existente é muito mais intranuvem e mal se ouve !

Aguardemos as próximas horas,


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 09:22)

entre 5 e 10mm a trovoada da madrugada no barlavento... esperava-se mais.

Ouvem-se trovoadas espalhadas e distantes. Não chove.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 09:30)

Agreste disse:


> entre 5 e 10mm a trovoada da madrugada no barlavento... esperava-se mais.
> 
> Ouvem-se trovoadas espalhadas e distantes. Não chove.



O escudo do Sotavento a funcionar !

Somente 1 mm em algumas zonas ... a fronteira ficou ali na zona do Carvoeiro, de lá pra cá nada de chuva !

Constatei que choveu bem mesmo junto á costa esta madrugada entre 10 a 15 mm !

Agoro pergunto, não seria isto que já estava previsto pelos modelos ?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 09:43)

Neste momento parece haver uma pequena célula na zona de Olhão, caso não seja mais eco, deve estar a chover bem !

Uma outra célula se dirige mais para a zona entre Tavira e VRSA !


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2014 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

O início de manhã foi de muita chuva e alguma trovoada aqui na zona de Lagoa, Rendeu 10,2mm no Sítio das Fontes e 6,4mm em Carvoeiro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 10:46)

V.R.S.A

   

e assim se divide uma célula!! sinceramente!! Pouca sorte... Trovoada a Sul e trovoada a norte... e eu a ve-las passar e a sussurrar!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 11:14)

Depois da chuva bem torrencial de manha, inundando muitas ruas, parece que acalmou tudo mais um pouco. A célula que passou perto foi ao lado e para a tarde não me parece vir muito mais, olhando a direção das células.


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2014 às 11:50)

Isto aqui na zona central do Algarve tem sido um verdadeiro "FLOP", enfim, é aguardar a ver se alguma celula mais intensa passa por cá caso contrario, nem acalma o pó, pois apenas uns aguaceiros ocorreram ao inicio da manha...

De resto e nos ultimos dias a minha reputação "meteorologica" aqui na zona tem estado a perder pontos, fruto da imprevisibilidade da previsão, porem tb já sabia que tal podia suceder...


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 12:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois da chuva bem torrencial de manha, inundando muitas ruas, parece que acalmou tudo mais um pouco. A célula que passou perto foi ao lado e para a tarde não me parece vir muito mais,* olhando a direção das células.*



Veremos...
A célula que passou por Setúbal e uma outra mais pequena que passou por Sesimbra, juntaram-se e seguem uma trajectoria SW/NE, assim e de uma forma simplista, parece-me se não enfraquecer lá para as 13H/14h chegará à parte norte do distrito de Portalegre, mas distante da cidade (50/80Km).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2014 às 12:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O início de manhã foi de muita chuva e alguma trovoada aqui na zona de Lagoa, Rendeu 10,2mm no Sítio das Fontes e 6,4mm em Carvoeiro.



Só agora tive tempo para reparar nas intensidades máximas de precipitação que acompanharam o forte aguaceiro da manhã:
- *209,4 mm/h* às 08h29 no Sítio das Fontes
- *132,4 mm/h* às 08h10 em Carvoeiro

nada mau...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2014 às 12:30)

Por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar e como sempre foi mais um fiasco com 1,2mm acumulados


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 12:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar e como sempre foi mais um fiasco com 1,2mm acumulados



Não te queixes que tiveste mais do que eu


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Céu a limpar, 

com um pouco mais de calor ainda havia um belo dia de praia !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 12:52)

V.R.S.A.

Mais uma ao lado... tirei algumas fotos a umas belíssimas mammatus, mas não posso dedicar-me devido a ter que estar preso no escritório! 

Belíssimas formações!! 

Neste momento não chove mas ainda á bocado caiu mais um belo aguaceiro!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 13:02)

Trovoada com cadência moderada. Intra-nuvem, acho.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2014 às 13:08)

Thomar disse:


> Veremos...
> A célula que passou por Setúbal e uma outra mais pequena que passou por Sesimbra, juntaram-se e seguem uma trajectoria SW/NE, assim e de uma forma simplista, parece-me se não enfraquecer lá para as 13H/14h chegará à parte norte do distrito de Portalegre, mas distante da cidade (50/80Km).



*SpiderVV*, olhando para as últimas imagens de radar do IPMA, tinhas razão, parece-me agora que deverá estar a passar por Mora, com direcção a Montargil, Ponte de Sor, Gavião e deverá chegar a Proença-a-Nova.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 13:17)

No entanto uma das que se formou a SSW é capaz de vir ter aqui. É esperar. Chove fraco agora, a trovoada passou rápido.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 13:30)




----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Os Distritos de Évora, Portalegre e Castelo Branco estão com trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Estão se a aproximar mais umas células, mas a mais significativa deve passar de raspão devido ao facto de estarem a ser empurradas para E à medida que progridem para N. Ouvem-se trovões distantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Os Distritos de Évora, Portalegre e Castelo Branco estão com trovoada.



Muita  e trovoada .


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 14:03)

E um trovão mais audível.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Bom, esta passou ao lado, infelizmente. Venha lá uma próxima.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 14:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, esta passou ao lado, infelizmente. Venha lá uma próxima.



Do mesmo mal me queixo eu   Mas não esmoreço para já!! Os modelos GFS  carregou ainda mais nas probabilidades de chuva e na quantidade...portanto as condições estão lá, agora é ter calma e esperar que ela venha como nós queremos!

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, calor, humidade e algum vento de sul.

As 'pipocas' andam em todo o lado e com as condições que estão podem arrebentar em qualquer lado e a qualquer momento!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Ouço trovões e a luz piscou mas passou completamente ao lado. É o azar estar na linha do radar onde não há nada


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 14:40)

Em Portalegre estão uma células espectaculares.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Esta perto de Castelo de Vide. Relatam me de lá uma grande trovoada. 

Entretanto uma outra célula deixou cair aqui um raio que foi flash e trovao imediato.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 15:13)

Mais duas células que se formaram em sucessão e deixaram alguns trovões e chuva bem forte com granizo à mistura.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Neste momento em Elvas.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 15:47)

A Este de Portalegre, cai muita chuva sobre a Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Imagem do raio que caiu perto há pouco. (não, não caiu no candeeiro )





E em vídeo: https://meocloud.pt/link/1873e95c-6145-4624-8af5-86a35c6a9f56/Trovao1.mp4/

Agora ouvem se ainda trovões dispersos mas acalmou tudo mais agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 15:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Imagem do raio que caiu perto há pouco. (não, não caiu no candeeiro )
> 
> Agora ouvem se ainda trovões dispersos mas acalmou tudo mais agora.



Excelente apanhado. A fotografia está espectacular.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Boas,

Tarde calma, mas a mudança anda no ar!! Aumento da nebulosidade alta com a media!! Vêem-se algumas formações!

Destaque para o aumento do vento...

GRANDE GRANDE FOTO!!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Bom, por aqui hoje tivemos direito a tudo, vento, chuva e trovoada fortes.
Destaco a trovoada forte e chuva torrencial pouco depois das 3 da tarde, quando passou por aqui uma célula potente, com tons rosados


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 20:34)

V.R.S.A.

Grande carga de agua que cai neste momento!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 20:40)

Continua a carregar forte!! So falta a electricidade!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2014 às 20:44)

E pronto...finito


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Por aqui começou agora a pingar


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia variando entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. De manhã, caiu um aguaceiro forte e ainda fez um trovão que estremeceu as janelas, por volta das 19h45m, voltou a chover mas foi de pouca duração.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm (aguaceiro de manhã)


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Agora caiu um aguaceiro que nem sei de onde veio  , mas foi bastante curto !


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 23:58)

o espaço de tempo 0-192hr não mostra grandes novidades... baixas pressões relativas a oeste e precipitação débil no sotavento. Não deixará saudades aqui na nossa geografia. 

Os grandes modelos não consideram viável a entrada em jogo dos restos do Edouard. 

Teremos de aguardar.


----------



## ze_rega (17 Set 2014 às 00:02)

Choveu torrencialmente durante mais de 15 mins... formou-se um rio à porta de casa...


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Set 2014 às 00:12)

Avistam-se uns flaches a NO e uns roncos muito distantes


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 00:14)

PedroMAR disse:


> Avistam-se uns flaches a NO e uns roncos muito distantes



Vi também um flash a SW há pouco, mesmo daqui.


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 00:23)

Trovoada e chuva agora


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 00:26)

trepkos disse:


> Trovoada e chuva agora










--------------------
Essa linha está a progredir lentamente para ENE, veremos mais aqui em cima como será.


----------



## ze_rega (17 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Segunda descarga... chove novamente de forma torrencial. Nada de trovoada por aqui!


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 00:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> --------------------
> Essa linha está a progredir lentamente para ENE, veremos mais aqui em cima como será.


Confere, foi mesmo nessa direcção que vi os clarões.

Entretanto ao fazer o trajecto para a quinta agora tive de me desviar 3 vezes de enormes sapos que estavam a passar a estrada, até à porta de casa andam, andam felizes com esta chuva toda.


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Set 2014 às 00:39)

trepkos disse:


> Confere, foi mesmo nessa direcção que vi os clarões.
> 
> Entretanto ao fazer o trajecto para a quinta agora tive de me desviar 3 vezes de enormes sapos que estavam a passar a estrada, até à porta de casa andam, andam felizes com esta chuva toda.



Por aqui ainda não pinga.


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 00:39)

Volta a carregar a chuva.


----------



## ze_rega (17 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Video da chuvada que caiu à cerca de uma hora!


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Desde os Açores desejo que este mau tempo ai no Continente não cause estragos nem nenhuma desgraça e que sirva apenas para uma animação controlada mas sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Ficámos sem radar, portanto nem ser dizer ao certo o que aconteceu à linha que parecia vir normalmente, só sei que só pingou e pelo satélite já anda a passar tudo.


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Está a passar tudo ao lada, Quer de N quer de S


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Set 2014 às 01:26)

Mas que belos roncos


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Set 2014 às 01:38)

Finalmente chove por aqui, está a intensificar-se. Mas acho que vai durar pouco


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro forte em Lagoa neste momento. Já chegou aos 70,6mm/h de intensidade em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2014 às 09:08)

Tornado em Valdelamusa, na serra de Huelva e não muito longe de Portugal. 

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...vendaval/destroza/la/pedania/valdelamusa.html


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Madrugada marcada por fortes aguaceiros que continuam a cair non stop. Está tudo bastante negro em volta.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Neste momento trovoada em alguns locais na região Sul do país.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Cai um forte aguaceiro neste momento em Pias!


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 11:14)

Trovoada a sul de Elvas e a este de Redondo, Évora.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Miguel96 essas células têm bom aspecto, geram bons aguaceiros mas não têm trovoada.

Tenho estado a vê-las a manhã toda.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 11:39)

trepkos disse:


> Miguel96 essas células têm bom aspecto, geram bons aguaceiros mas não têm trovoada.
> 
> Tenho estado a vê-las a manhã toda.



Mas segundo o sat24 e o ipma, durante toda a manhã houve descargas elétricas para a zona do Alentejo. 

http://sat24.com/en/sp

*Descargas elétricas atmosféricas *


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 14:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas segundo o sat24 e o ipma, durante toda a manhã houve descargas elétricas para a zona do Alentejo.
> 
> http://sat24.com/en/sp
> 
> *Descargas elétricas atmosféricas *



Ah sim, mas fica a mais de 100 km da minha localização.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 14:42)

Trovoada audível.


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Cheguei agora a Évora com um fortíssimo aguaceiro.

Está muito negro para o interior e troveja.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Trovoada a Nordeste/ Norte de Elvas, mais precisamente na zona de Campo Maior.

É perfeitamente visível através da webcam de Elvas a enorme quantidade de chuva que cai neste momento.

*Webcam de Elvas*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Nota-se perfeitamente que é devido à serra que as células passam ao lado. Há uma de cada extremo.

20,1ºC e 86%.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2014 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nota-se perfeitamente que é devido à serra que as células passam ao lado. Há uma de cada extremo.
> 
> 20,1ºC e 86%.


Tudo ao lado outra vez, já começa a ser hábito


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Agora sim sol! e assim é que deve ficar, porque já estou farto de ver as células passarem exactamente ao lado


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 18:28)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia com nuvens a passearem pelo céu mas sem chuva até agora no máximo rendeu 1 mm !


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 20:09)

Ainda há uma célula a leste daqui, ainda há pouco conseguia ver uma grande cortina de chuva.


----------



## trepkos (18 Set 2014 às 06:55)

O dia acordou fresco e com chuva. Está tudo negro em volta.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 09:29)

Agreste disse:


> Tornado em Valdelamusa, na serra de Huelva e não muito longe de Portugal.
> 
> http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...vendaval/destroza/la/pedania/valdelamusa.html



Técnicos de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) acudieron en el día de ayer a Valdelamusa para catalogar el fenómeno que el pasado martes azotó a la pedanía de Cortegana, provocando la caída de árboles y de postes de la luz, desprendimientos en la vía pública, el vuelco de un camión en la HU-7102 (a dos kilómetros de la aldea) y numerosos daños en viviendas: derrumbe de techos y tapias, desprendimiento de toldos o rotura de cristales, entre otros muchos.
La intensa lluvia dificultó las labores de limpieza en el día de ayer, cuando la pedanía aún trataba de reponerse a duras penas de lo ocurrido. Hasta el punto de que una tromba de agua anegó diez viviendas, toda vez que el alcantarillado estaba colapsado por los restos de escombros y tierra.
Tras desplazarse a Valdelmusa para valorar y estudiar in situ los efectos del suceso, fuentes de la Amet explicaron a este periódico que "todo apunta a que el fenómeno ocurrido fue un tornado", si bien precisaron que el informe final tardará, al menos, una semana. Las conclusiones se determinarán después de que los expertos analicen con detenimiento y en detalle "la situación meteorológica, así como las imágenes del satélite y de los radares". 

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art.../tornado/como/causa/los/cuantiosos/danos.html


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 09:35)

Do tornado de Aljezur pouca coisa mais conseguir saber... o meu primo passou pelo local às 6:30 e deu pelo aparato de bombeiros e GNR no local, ainda era de noite. 

Várias estruturas do hotel e árvores partidas também (pinheiros bastante altos).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Por aqui, caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo por volta das 5h30m da manhã e acumulou 3 mm, em pouco mais de 5 minutos. 

Em Cádiz, hoje já acumulou 8.8 mm e ontem 41.5 mm.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 12:34)

os modelos estão bons aqui para o sotavento, no entanto o perfil vertical não parece concordar muito. 

Aguaceiros fortes ao princípio da noite.


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Set 2014 às 13:01)

Por aqui já chove, e bem.


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Rendeu em 10 minutos 1.99mm


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Chove puxado a vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2014 às 14:55)

-----

Webcam agora offline.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2014 às 15:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://meteoportalegre.ddns.net:8888/
> 
> Não é muito, mas decidi meter a webcam online de novo, a qualidade não é a melhor, mas pronto.



No lado direito da imagem da webcam é cortinas de chuva?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2014 às 15:23)

Sim, da célula que está a W. Entretanto na que passou ao lado consegui captar umas mammatus meio difusas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Set 2014 às 16:40)

Acabou de desabar o céu em Moura! Rua inundadas, vendaval, granizo, trovoada... Valente célula passou por aqui! Mais logo coloco fotos. Dei agora uma volta pelas principais ruas da cidade e há algumas árvores caídas e muitas pedras no meio da rua.


----------



## ze_rega (18 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Chuva moderada a forte por aqui, com vento moderado!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Trovoada neste momento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Vamos ver se é esta noite que chove alguma coisa de jeito aqui


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Acabou de desabar o céu em Moura! Rua inundadas, vendaval, granizo, trovoada... Valente célula passou por aqui! Mais logo coloco fotos. Dei agora uma volta pelas principais ruas da cidade e há algumas árvores caídas e muitas pedras no meio da rua.



Essa região, entre Moura e Barrancos está há uma série de tempo a levar com sucessivos aguaceiros.

Pior, só a Serra da Monchique, no Algarve, que tem estado na rota de inúmeras células. Pena não haver nenhuma estação lá a reportar dados.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2014 às 17:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Trovoada neste momento!



Agora de novo, acompanhado de rajadas de vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2014 às 17:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Agora de novo, acompanhado de rajadas de vento.


Chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2014 às 17:41)

Que diluvio!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Confirmo, chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas fortes a muito fortes de E. Só acalmou um pouco agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2014 às 17:55)

continua a trovoada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Set 2014 às 20:27)

Esta a entrar em terra e a perder intensidade, pensei que fosse desta que tinhamos uma boa rega mas estou a ver que não...


----------



## trepkos (18 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Desde as 7 da manhã que não chovia, eis que ela voltou a cair!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 21:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esta a entrar em terra e a perder intensidade, pensei que fosse desta que tinhamos uma boa rega mas estou a ver que não...



Os modelos indicam que se vai revigorar depois das 00h de Sines para baixo com acumulados na ordem dos 20 mm !
Vamos aguardar então pela madrugada ...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Set 2014 às 21:42)

Fotos da trovoada de hoje à tarde. Também tenho um vídeo, mas ainda não descobri como se insere aqui no fórum...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2014 às 21:45)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Fotos da trovoada de hoje à tarde. Também tenho um vídeo, mas ainda não descobri como se insere aqui no fórum...
> 
> ...



Belas fotos! 
Umas formações interessantes! 

O video tens que fazer primeiro o upload para o youtube ou plataforma similar, ou no facebook, e depois metes aqui o link.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Set 2014 às 21:55)

Aqui vai o vídeo da chuvada (já na sua fase final).


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 23:06)

total tranquilidade em Faro. Não chove desde as 05:00 da manhã.


----------



## frederico (19 Set 2014 às 07:44)

Chove torrencialmente em Cacela, é demais! Deve dar bom acumulado.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2014 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

A madrugada deixou precipitação com valores muito díspares aqui no Algarve, com 9,8mm em Carvoeiro, 2,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e depois temos 27mm em Almancil, que parece ter sido a zona mais atingida (assumindo que está correcto).

Neste momento vai chovendo fraco aqui por Lagoa.


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2014 às 09:42)

Está a chover faz algum tempo mas não devemos ter chegado ainda aos 5mm.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 09:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A madrugada deixou precipitação com valores muito díspares aqui no Algarve, com 9,8mm em Carvoeiro, 2,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e depois temos 27mm em Almancil, que parece ter sido a zona mais atingida (assumindo que está correcto).
> 
> Neste momento vai chovendo fraco aqui por Lagoa.




Eu por aqui esta madrugada ouvi chover bem durante uns 10 minutos e nunca mais ouvi nada. Aquele aguaceiro teve ter rendido uns 5 mm porque era bastante forte.
Relativamente a Almancil parece ter sido algo muito localizado, pois observei os dados e não vejo ali nada de suspeito. Basicamente o acumulado deu-se graças a 3 momentos com aguaceiros fortes que duraram cerca de 15 minutos cada um mais ou menos.

Loulé está com 0 mm, o que esse sim me parece bastante suspeito porque está em linha com uma corrente sul, ou seja vinda de Almancil, a não ser que estejam com muito azar !

EDIT: Apesar das falhas do radar me deu a ideia que as células (bastante fracas por sinal) ao pisarem terra perdiam intensidade e por isso é provável que a maior parte da precipitação tenha sido no litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 09:58)

Agreste disse:


> Está a chover faz algum tempo mas não devemos ter chegado ainda aos 5mm.



Em Faro ainda não chegou lá !

Os acumulados desta madrugada se tirarmos Almancil com 27 mm (assumindo que esteja correcto) e Carvoeiro com 10 mm, penso que comparando com os modelos acho que podemos dizer que foi mais um flop aqui pelo Algarve.

Isto porque os modelos indicavam cerca de 20 a 30 mm para aqui, embora olhando ao satélite e radar nunca me parecesse que houvesse organização celular para que tal acontecesse !


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Com mais pena que glória... este período chuvoso não terá deixado aqui por Faro mais que 5mm durante toda esta semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Mas que fiasco que foi esta madrugada  0,3mm


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 11:45)

Reparei agora de manhã que os modelos deram á ultima hora um corte drástico na precipitação que se estimava para aqui.
É lixado prever o tempo para esta zona


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 12:12)

Chuva torrencial neste momento


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Agreste disse:


> Com mais pena que glória... este período chuvoso não terá deixado aqui por Faro mais que 5mm durante toda esta semana.



Há uma davis pro 2 instalada no liceu de Faro.

Segundo essa estação, Faro segue hoje com 4,2mm.

O mês vai com 8,0mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 12:23)

5,3mm graças a esta chuva forte que se tem mantido alguns minutos


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2014 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma davis pro 2 instalada no liceu de Faro.
> 
> Segundo essa estação, Faro segue hoje com 4,2mm.
> 
> O mês vai com 8,0mm.



Entre 35 e 15mm no barlavento. Em frentes de oeste e sudoeste esperava mais aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2014 às 12:36)

Agreste disse:


> Entre 35 e 15mm no barlavento. Em frentes de oeste e sudoeste esperava mais aqui.



Não passou dos 10mm aqui... e aqui à volta também não 

PS: Erro meu... pensei que estavas a falar de valores de hoje...
Mensais levo 30mm em Carvoeiro e 22 no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Creio que na zona de Aljezur e Almancil tivemos cerca de 30 mm este mês, Carvoeiro penso que deve rondar os 25 mm neste mês, outras zonas do Barlavento deve ter rondado os 10 a 15 mm este mês. 
O problema é mesmo aqui a zona do Sotavento neste mês que deve ser a única (salvo alguma surpresa) que não atingirá a média este mês !

PS: Considero a média de 81-2010


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2014 às 13:14)

Boas, por aqui, choveu alguma coisa esta noite e até meio da manhã, acumulei 5 mm, o ECMWF ontem na run das 12 previa 6 mm para aqui, segundo o Foreca, portanto choveu o modelado. 

A localização da depressão não é a melhor para o Sotavento, ela está demasiado a NW para influenciar mais o Sotavento e beneficia claramente a região de Cádiz, se a depressão tivesse à latitude de Lisboa até à sua posição perfeita que é a SW do Cabo de São Vicente, aí sim o Sotavento é mais beneficiado e sempre com ocorrência de inundações. 

Levo 10 mm acumulados, este mês. Normalmente, as chuvas ocorrem mais no final de Setembro, por isso, está tudo dentro do normal.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Aljezur já deve ir na casa dos 40mm acumulados.







De resto, a julgar pelas imagens de radar dos últimos dias, a região com um maior acumulado de precipitação no Algarve, deve ser a serra de Monchique. Mas não há uma única estação lá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Continua a chuva por vezes forte
9,4mm acumulados
Sigam em directo aqui: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## StormyAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 14:19)

Em Pias (Serpa) está a chover torrencialmente!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Set 2014 às 15:16)

jotajota disse:


> Em Pias (Serpa) está a chover torrencialmente!!



Acabei de fazer a viagem de Pias para Moura e só posso dizer que parece que entrei noutro Mundo! Em Moura está sol e não há vestígios de chuva. Em Pias, a chuva era torrencial e quase sem parar desde as 12:30. Dá-me ideia que a célula está estacionada por lá e vista daqui é enorme! Fui presenteado com uns valentes relâmpagos mesmo ao lado da estrada, com estoiros brutais! Aqui, apesar do sol, ouvem-se muito trovões, originados por descargas elétricas da "célula de Pias".


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Isto está rosa e não há relatos? Algumas fotos?


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Que célula magnifica a nordeste de Elvas .

Webcam em Direto


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 19:05)

A este de Moura, a este de Elvas e nos arredores de Barrancos muita trovoada neste momento.






Acompanhem no rain alarm e no ipma a trajetória das células e sua localização.

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 19:56)

Neste momento as células já chegaram a Barrancos. 
Barrancos está sobre trovoada neste momento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Set 2014 às 21:54)

O pessoal aqui da zona do Alentejo interior está a ter uns dias de tirar a "barriga da miséria", tem sido dias consecutivos com formações interesantíssimas. Eu em Lisboa também não me queixo. 

Btw, hoje na viagem Lisboa - Évora, pelas 19h, vinha a reparar nas formações das trovoadas que aqui falam e aproveitei para puxar do telemóvel e tirar umas fotos. Sei que não estão grande coisa, mas o iPhone em zoom máximo e a conduzir não faz milagres 

À saída de Vendas Novas às ~19h:






Chegada a Montemor o Novo, perto das 19h15m



Chegada a Évora pelas ~19h30m




Sei que não têm grande conteúdo, mas gostei de apreciar as formações.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 23:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> O pessoal aqui da zona do Alentejo interior está a ter uns dias de tirar a "barriga da miséria", tem sido dias consecutivos com formações interesantíssimas. Eu em Lisboa também não me queixo.
> 
> Btw, hoje na viagem Lisboa - Évora, pelas 19h, vinha a reparar nas formações das trovoadas que aqui falam e aproveitei para puxar do telemóvel e tirar umas fotos. Sei que não estão grande coisa, mas o iPhone em zoom máximo e a conduzir não faz milagres
> 
> Sei que não têm grande conteúdo, mas gostei de apreciar as formações.



Parabéns pelas fotografias, estão espectaculares. Se não fosses tu, não tínhamos fotografias destas magníficas células, ainda bem que foste a Évora.

 É pena haver poucos membros deste fórum na zona do Alentejo, se houvessem muitos mais membros tínhamos fotografias espectaculares de células em território alentejano. 
Gostava que o nosso fórum fosse mais divulgado na zona do Alentejo e que os visitantes alentejanos efectuassem o seu registo aqui no fórum para a nossa comunidade ver os eventos isolados que por vezes estão sempre localizados no Alentejo. 
Seria uma oportunidade única para vermos o que não vemos, através de fotografias e comentários, não custa nada e é muito simples.

Observação: Para as células já serem visíveis de Vendas Novas é porque elas tinham um topo muito elevado.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Amanhecer e final de tarde de ontem :


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Set 2014 às 00:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parabéns pelas fotografias, estão espectaculares. Se não fosses tu, não tínhamos fotografias destas magníficas células, ainda bem que foste a Évora.
> 
> É pena haver poucos membros deste fórum na zona do Alentejo, se houvessem muitos mais membros tínhamos fotografias espectaculares de células em território alentejano.
> Gostava que o nosso fórum fosse mais divulgado na zona do Alentejo e que os visitantes alentejanos efectuassem o seu registo aqui no fórum para a nossa comunidade ver os eventos isolados que por vezes estão sempre localizados no Alentejo.
> ...


Obrigado.  Eu sou Alentejano e de Évora, mas trabalho em Lisboa, por isso faço um ou outro report durante a semana a partir de Lisboa e ao fim de semana a partir de Évora, quando há coisas engraçadas. 

As células de hoje eram vísiveis já desde Pegões, tinham uma formação em altura muito gira, pena as fotos não retratarem. 

O Alentejo é uma zona muito gira, desde pequeno que me lembro de alguns eventos extremos. Estes últimos dias têm sido interessantes.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Set 2014 às 13:16)

Deixo aqui umas fotos de umas nuvens " Cirrus Kelvin-Helmholtz" hoje de manhã na praia do alemão ( Portimão)


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 14:48)




----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Montemor-Évora... vai rebentar.


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Agreste disse:


> Montemor-Évora... vai rebentar.


Já começou, esta incrivelmente escuro a SE daqui e já troveja bem!


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 16:36)

É assim a vista do meu quarto( está bem mais escuro do que aparenta ).


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Troveja com mais intensidade! Cada estoiro.

Mas ainda não chove

PS: já chove bem e começa a soprar vento com rajadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Quem tem vista para esta célula do Alentejo?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quem tem vista para esta célula do Alentejo?



Eu:


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Brutalidade, a célula é enorme e os trovões imensos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Célula a SW:


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Abrandou a chuva e o vento, mas parece que ela ainda está para continuar, não se vê nenhuma aberta.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Set 2014 às 17:48)

Parece que eu ando sempre a fugir delas e a vê-las de longe 

Fui dar um passeio em família e observei bem essa célula, vista de E-NE. Estive no monte de um familiar uns kms depois de Estremoz em direcção a Sousel, o panorama era este às 15h45m +/-:



Por volta das 17h estava de regresso a Évora, fiz a viagem de regresso pela Serra D'ossa - Redondo - Évora, panorama pouco depois de sair do Redondo:



Panorama a passar São Miguel de Machede:



Ao chegar a Évora:




Mais uma vez, fotos nada de especiais, iPhone e conduzir não combina.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2014 às 17:52)

Fortios, Portalegre. Chuva torrencial, os carros são obrigados a abrandar. Penso que tem granizo à mistura.
Observo inundações rápidas nalguns sítios.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 18:00)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2014 às 18:14)




----------



## supercell (20 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Célula com tons quase roxos no Alto Alentejo...


----------



## ze_rega (20 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Aspecto do céu a Este daqui à poucos minutos!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Set 2014 às 18:52)

supercell disse:


> Célula com tons quase roxos no Alto Alentejo...



Relativamente a essa célula, há estas fotos no Facebook de amigos meus de Coruche...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1073741825.1520709297&type=1&relevant_count=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202405106479936&set=p.10202405106479936&type=1


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2014 às 19:04)

> Relativamente a essa célula, há estas fotos no Facebook de amigos meus de Coruche...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6479936&type=1



"Neste momento, este conteúdo está indisponível.
A página que pediste não pode ser exibida neste momento. Esta pode estar temporariamente indisponível, a ligação onde clicaste pode estar errada ou ter expirado, ou podes não ter permissão para visualizar esta página."


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2014 às 19:21)

[/URL][/IMG]

Há 2 horas atrás!


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Na direcção S/SW o aspecto é este,agora.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trepkos (20 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Está uma noite quente, de verão mesmo, ouvem se imensos grilos.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Acabei de ver umas fotografias espectaculares no facebook do Meteoalerta da caçada meteorológica que ele fez esta tarde em Vendas Novas e Alcácer do Sal. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias do facebook do Meteoalerta


----------



## Brunomc (20 Set 2014 às 21:19)

A célula que passou aqui foi mesmo potente..
Por acaso à muito tempo que não vía uma trovoada assim, começou a ficar tudo escuro de SE/S e de repente levantou-se um vento que quase levantou as tendas da prova de Triatlo que se estava a realizar no Estádio Municipal aqui da cidade.
Choveu mesmo bem


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Boas eu tenho alguns registos do dia de ontem na maquina e no telemóvel, mais logo ou amanha com mais vagar vou disponibilizar esses registos num novo tópico 
cumprimentos


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Já viram as imagens de radar do IPMA? 
A sul do algarve está uma célula bastante activa que se dirige para terra e que entrará algures entre Lagos e Albufeira, tem bastante actividade eléctrica. 
Preparem as máquinas!


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 12:45)

Queres ver que me vai estragar a tarde de futebol? De onde apareceçam estas trovoadas?


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2014 às 12:50)

A bigorna já está sobre Silves... mas não tem trovoada audível... pelo menos aqui... esta apanhou-me de supresa


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Agreste disse:


> Queres ver que me vai estragar a tarde de futebol? De onde apareceçam estas trovoadas?



Se calhar, vai estragar, depende se chegam a terra e morrem, ou chegam cá com alguma força, mas que a Sul do Algarve, o panorama está interessante, isso está.


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 12:53)

Ontem um dia de calor, algo nublado mas sem importância... agora estas trovoadas. Ainda bem que têm estado a cobrir as bancadas do são luis...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Como está a situação no Algarve agora?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Já se ouvem os roncos da trovoada e está a escurecer bastante, vai caindo umas pingas grossas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2014 às 13:51)

A malta do Alentejo está a ver se chega alguma coisa para estas bandas!!


----------



## vitoreis (21 Set 2014 às 14:06)

As coisas devem estar a ficar interessantes na zona de VRSA!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 14:06)

Pelo radar estão se a começar a formar algumas pequenas células aqui em volta. Veremos.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Sim, só espero que não passem ao lado como tem sido habitual nestas situações, muitos cumulonimbus em crescimento


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 14:12)

5,4mm na última hora em Faro - Davis no liceu de Faro.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2014 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> 5,4mm na última hora em Faro - Davis no liceu de Faro.



onde se ve essa página do liceu de Faro?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Por Altura e Manta rota esta a trovejar!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 14:36)

david 6 disse:


> onde se ve essa página do liceu de Faro?



Aqui: http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2014 às 14:58)

Boas,

Que rica festa por aqui... Trovoada de estremecer e aguaceiros fortes!! Tempo quente e abafado. Agora não chove, mas aproxima-se outra ... já se ouve, vindo do mar!!

Vou tentar fotografar alguma coisa ou filmar!!


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Choveu debaixo de alguma trovoada e parece que a tarde vai ser assim. 

De momento céu coberto sem chuva, está tudo calmo.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 16:34)

Fotos tiradas do zona industrial de Évora
Posit por Évora já se ouve roncos ao longe


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Eu bem queria fotografar essa célula, estive sempre a acompanhá-la do sitio onde estava, até que de repente tive de vir a fundo para casa, porque começaram a cair umas pingas grossas e estava de mota.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Por aqui está muito negro a sul, esperemos que cá venha.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Por Montemor-o-Novo está assim, foto cedida por uma amiga minha que está a acompanhar o evoluir da situação no castelo


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Começa a trovejar em Montemor. E grandes trovões


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 17:50)

Está muito calor na rua e vão havendo bons relâmpagos com trovões bem audíveis.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Trepkos acabei de receber um telefonema da Inês e ela teve que fugir do castelo porque os raios são seguidos perto do moinho ....
Pelo que ela diz isso está mesmo em altas....


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 18:10)

Azar extremo por aqui, está-se cercado delas mas nenhuma na direcção correcta.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Pessoal de Vendas Novas, Montemor-o-Novo, Ferreira do Alentejo e Setúbal queremos fotografias da tempestade que está no Alentejo?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 18:17)

O radar de Loulé mostra algo absolutamente medonho. Topos bem definidos e com precipitação forte até acima, o que pode causar algum granizo bem forte.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 18:17)

vagas disse:


> Trepkos acabei de receber um telefonema da Inês e ela teve que fugir do castelo porque os raios são seguidos perto do moinho ....
> Pelo que ela diz isso está mesmo em altas....


Eu tou a ver... Cada relâmpago que faz é um raio que cai no chão.

A trovoada está muito forte, cada vez é mais noite.

Estao todos a cair atrás do castelo e perto da maia.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 18:17)

Infelizmente tou a trabalhar, mas tenho uma amiga a fazer um registo do que se passa em Montemor


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Aqui tá escuro a SE/E mas não chove..


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Alguma chuva fraca... a trovoada não deu em nada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Em Évora já se ouvem estouros. Vi muitos relampagos agora a caminho de casa.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:27)




----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2014 às 18:28)

As células do Alentejo vistas da barra do Tejo, às 18:17






Note-se a camada de neblina que vinda do litoral alimenta a convecção forte.

Imagem de radar das 18:20, célula vermelha corresponde à grande bigorna na metade esquerda da foto, a 100 Km de distância:





Actividade eléctrica fenomenal, registo apenas dos últimos 40 minutos:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Daqui uma cortina de chuva intensíssima a W.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 18:33)

A coisa está complicada, a célula está estacionária com muitos relâmpagos a cair, está perigoso para se tirar fotos.

Aumenta o vento, chuva é que é pouca.

Há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada com tanta potência.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Daqui uma cortina de chuva intensíssima a W.



Afinal querias chuva aí tens. Faz um vídeo, dessa célula. Parece estar em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:34)

trepkos disse:


> A coisa está complicada, a célula está estacionária com muitos relâmpagos a cair, está perigoso para se tirar fotos.
> 
> Aumenta o vento, chuva é que é pouca.
> 
> Há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada com tanta potência.



Tira fotos à mesma , queremos ver essa célula, deve estar brutal. Faz um vídeo.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tira fotos à mesma , queremos ver essa célula, deve estar brutal. Faz um vídeo.



Não te preocupes que tenho uma amiga a filmar e a tirar fotos haha
Espero que as 20:30 ela ainda continue com a mesma intensidade que está actualmente pois é só a essa hora que chego e consigo fazer algum registo :d


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Set 2014 às 18:44)

Eu espero é que às 20h30m ela lá esteja bem dissipada, que tenho de ir para Lisboa.  É impressionante a potência e a forma como a célula estacionou.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 18:56)

E eu como vou tirar registos? Podes abalar ás 22h que chegas la bem as 23h hehe


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Incrível como ela ainda está estacionária... Continuam os raios e trovões potentes.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 19:01)

trepkos disse:


> Incrível como ela ainda está estacionária... Continuam os raios e trovões potentes.



Pelo que vejo isso está para durar o que vai ser bom para os registos fotográficos sabes


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Entretanto a SSW.





Estou cercado delas, no entanto nenhuma vem em direcção aqui.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:11)

vagas disse:


> Pelo que vejo isso está para durar o que vai ser bom para os registos fotográficos sabes


Sim mas já acalmou um pouco mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Cada vez mais negro por aqui. Link para não sobrecarregar o tópico de fotos.
https://cld.pt/dl/download/c8fbbd80-6d70-4775-9069-1f5133c77049/S30820140921_190920.jpg


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:18)

Que raio gigantesco!


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2014 às 19:21)

O radar de Coruche detectou ás 1800z uma célula que aparenta possuir uma estrutura supercelular classica a NW de Evora, nas proximidades do concelho de Montemor O Novo.
Atenção á possibilidade de granizo grande e rajadas pontualmente severas com esta célula, á medida que se desloca lentamente para N.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 19:24)




----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:29)

stormy disse:


> O radar de Coruche detectou ás 1800z uma célula que aparenta possuir uma estrutura supercelular classica a NW de Evora, nas proximidades do concelho de Montemor O Novo.
> Atenção á possibilidade de granizo grande e rajadas pontualmente severas com esta célula, á medida que se desloca lentamente para N.


Essa tem um aspecto perigoso.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Evora vista para Montemor está medonho


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Eu só tenho a dizer que apesar de estar a passar ao lado, o cenário aqui é absolutamente medonho. Não chove, mas troveja intensamente e o céu está escuríssimo.


----------



## talingas (21 Set 2014 às 19:37)

Rajadas fortíssimas tudo negro e cercado, acho que vamos ter espectáculo... xD


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:39)

talingas disse:


> Rajadas fortíssimas tudo negro e cercado, acho que vamos ter espectáculo... xD


Ela vai para aí, aproveita e tira fotos que eu estou a vê-la passar de raspão, e mesmo assim está medonho!

Estou um bocado preocupado com a cadência dos raios...


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Aqui passa tudo ao lado, ainda só caíram umas pingas grossas que nem molharam o chão..lol


----------



## talingas (21 Set 2014 às 19:40)

Relâmpagos enormes mas ainda estão fora dos limites da cidade, ainda assim um bonito espectáculo de se ver.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Vista de zona industrial de Évora para Montemor

Célula Montemor o novo:


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:42)

A célula que o stormy referiu é a que está a gerar os raios neste momento e bem potentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:44)

talingas disse:


> Relâmpagos enormes mas ainda estão fora dos limites da cidade, ainda assim um bonito espectáculo de se ver.


Estou a ver imensos raios a WSW! Ela deve passar para aí.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 19:44)

trepkos disse:


> A célula que o stormy referiu é a que está a gerar os raios neste momento e bem potentes.



Epá esperem la mais 30m LOL


----------



## supercell (21 Set 2014 às 19:45)




----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:45)

vagas disse:


> Epá esperem la mais 30m LOL


Onde estou não a consigo ver porque está nas minhas costas.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Brutal raio que apagou as luzes todas!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 19:51)




----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Tenho quase uma hora de raios em vídeo. E continua. Está agressivo.


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Volta novamente a chover acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Só vejo é relâmpagos, pingas grossas caem agora...
Trovoada tá mais a SE..


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Vou agora fazer-me à estrada, vamos ver como corre a viagem Évora - Lisboa. Confesso que as células têm um aspecto nada amigável.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Um pequeno cheirinho de um frame. É disto quase constantemente, e não chove.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Penso que a trovoada tá agora mais perto, aumentaram as pingas grossas..lol


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Extraordinário aparato eléctrico para os lados de vendas novas/Coruche!!! São relâmpagos de segundo a segundo, a luz esta sempre a ir abaixo.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 20:11)

Chovem bem agora com algum granizo à mistura..


----------



## talingas (21 Set 2014 às 20:13)

Andou quase quase, mas ela lá passou ao lado como costume... Sem duvida muitos raios, mas nem os trovões se ouviam na maioria deles... Deu para uns vídeos, que se valerem a pena ainda posto aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 20:14)

talingas disse:


> Andou quase quase, mas ela lá passou ao lado como costume... Sem duvida muitos raios, mas nem os trovões se ouviam na maioria deles... Deu para uns vídeos, que se valerem a pena ainda posto aqui...


Tenho para cima de uma hora de raios quase ininterruptos.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 20:19)

A trovoada já andou aqui mas afastou-se um pouco, ainda ouvi um bom trovão..
Agora chove moderadamente..


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Também consigo ver esse espectaculo daqui pessoal!  Muito bom


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 20:21)




----------



## talingas (21 Set 2014 às 20:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenho para cima de uma hora de raios quase ininterruptos.


Pois eu acredito  Bem e começou finalmente a chover...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Sim, chove, e acabei de ver outro relâmpago.


----------



## vagas (21 Set 2014 às 20:45)

Já estou em montemor mas já não consigo apanhar a célula com a maquina, só já consigo fazer video infelizmente....


----------



## Brunomc (21 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Agora acalmou, já à 10 minutos que não chove...
Vejo alguns relâmpagos ao longe.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Por aqui está céu limpo.. Quem vai ter sorte para esta noite é a malta do norte...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 21:24)

Alguns raios ainda se observaram, tal como falhas de energia, por agora mais nada senão 17,4ºC e alguns raios dispersos. Que grande evento, foi um bocado agressivo. Tenho algum vídeo para editar, portanto deverá demorar um tempo até ter tudo preparado.


----------



## sielwolf (21 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Célula sobre Monchique hoje ao início da tarde.


----------



## JAlves (21 Set 2014 às 21:33)

sielwolf disse:


> Célula sobre Monchique hoje ao início da tarde.



Pintadinho!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2014 às 22:00)

como alguns "vizinhos" já disseram hoje por aqui destaco a trovoada, muitos relâmpagos e muito deles seguidos e alguma chuva forte com rajadas


----------



## sielwolf (21 Set 2014 às 22:33)

Tirei também estas fotos hoje à tarde na praia do pintadinho.  Será que são Mammatus?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 23:40)

sielwolf disse:


> Tirei também estas fotos hoje à tarde na praia do pintadinho.  Será que são Mammatus?


Sim, há alguns Mammatus presentes!


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 23:41)

São sim... penso que da torre do cumulonimbus.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Set 2014 às 23:42)

Boas Pessoal, já estou por Lisboa.

A viagem correu bem, assisti a um espectáculo electrico brutal. A chuva foi pouca, apanhei um pouco até sair de Évora, e depois uma boa chuvada entre as Silveiras e Vendas Novas. Após Pegões parecia que estava noutro mundo, tal era a calmaria. Já na Ponte ainda assisti a uns belos clarões pelo retrovisor.
Ao sair de casa confesso que o céu estava muito negro, até pensei em esperar mais uns minutos para sair de casa, mas fiz-me à estrada na mesma

Os clarões para N eram quase constantes, mas apenas consegui apanhar 2 ou 3 a filmar com o iPhone a conduzir.  Tenho pena de não ter material melhor, porque havia condições para isso.

Cá vai uma pequena amostra do que apanhei, lamento mesmo não poder mostrar melhor, mas foi o que consegui:


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Continuo a ouvir grandes trovões ao longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 00:23)

trepkos disse:


> Continuo a ouvir grandes trovões ao longe.


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 00:24)

Pois, bem me parecia que não estavam longe, os trovões são seguidos mas os relâmpagos visíveis são poucos


----------



## jodecape (22 Set 2014 às 02:55)

Esta tarde em Pias com uns amigos por volta das 17:30 h célula junto a Beja


----------



## StormyAlentejo (22 Set 2014 às 03:32)

A supercelula que atravessou o país durante o dia de hoje:


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 07:41)

https://meocloud.pt/link/6026f93e-d36f-4197-be2c-628df01c7c4c/S30820140922_073955.jpg/

A modos que começa cedo hoje.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 08:36)

Sines debaixo de célula com precipitação intensa, eco vermelho, e trovoada, várias DEA já registadas.


----------



## ThunderFreak (22 Set 2014 às 09:01)

Acordei com essa célula, em V.N.Santo André. Trovoada bem audível e uma bela chuvada


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2014 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Na impossibilidade de deslocação ao Alentejo durante a tarde de ontem, apenas pude filmar o desenvolvimento de parte das células que se desenvolveram a Norte da Serra de Monchique e que eram bem visíveis daqui.

Fica aqui um breve timelapse(HD):


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 09:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Na impossibilidade de deslocação ao Alentejo durante a tarde de ontem, apenas pude filmar o desenvolvimento de parte das células que se desenvolveram a Norte da Serra de Monchique e que eram bem visíveis daqui.
> 
> Fica aqui um breve timelapse(HD):



 Muito bom! Edição excelente! Espectaculares os cumulus com formação de _pileus_.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 09:35)

Trovoada sobre Santiago do Cacém, alguma chuva, segundo os detectores do IPMA.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 10:52)




----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2014 às 10:58)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bom! Edição excelente! Espectaculares os cumulus com formação de _pileus_.



Obrigado StormRic!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 11:04)

Ontem à tarde em Coruche - fotografia de Rui Sequeira partilhada no facebook do Meteoalerta






Fotografias espectaculares da caçada meteorológica de ontem em Montemor-o-Novo e Évora no facebook do Meteoalerta


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 11:06)

O dia acordou com nevoeiro e quente.

Vamos ver o que a tarde reserva.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 11:54)

mais uma linha de aguaceiros a chegar... outra tarde em alvoroço.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2014 às 12:01)

O Sat24 já apresenta algumas descargas elétricas na zona do Alentejo e do Ribatejo.


----------



## sielwolf (22 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Aguaceiro forte por Monchique neste momento


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Ouvi um trovão na Manta Rota. Está uma grande célula a Norte, deve estar sobre a serra de Castro Marim, Tavira e Alcoutim.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Set 2014 às 13:49)

A norte de Albufeira o céu mete respeito, está negro.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Aqui muito fraquinho em comparação a de manhã. De manhã ainda se ouviram uns trovões e choveu imenso, agora céu mais claro.


----------



## ze_rega (22 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Efeitos da chuva que caiu hoje pela manhã em Sines!

*Os bombeiros de Sines registaram hoje vários pedidos de auxilio depois de uma forte tempestade atingir a região, ao início da manhã.*

Há ainda o registo de um acidente com uma ambulância da corporação que causou ferimentos ligeiros aos ocupantes da viatura.

Várias zonas habitacionais, a recém-inaugurada Avenida Vasco da Gama e edifícios públicos ficaram inundados devido a uma forte tempestade que se fez sentir cerca das 8h00 da manhã desta segunda-feira.

O vereador José Manuel Arsénio já fez o ponto da situação.

Além do Centro de Saúde de Sines também o pavilhão da Escola Vasco da Gama está inoperacional devido à intensidade das chuvas.

O responsável da proteção civil municipal garante que a limpeza de algerozes e sarjetas foi acautelada pela autarquia mas a forte chuvada fez aumentar o caudal.

A forte precipitação e trovoada que se fez sentir causou apenas danos materiais. Para já, e devido à inundação, o centro de saúde de sines, está encerrado.

Notícia em: http://antenamirobriga.pt/sines-chuva-forte-provoca-inundacoes/

Fica a foto da Av. Vasco da Gama:



Foto: RMATILDE

Já aqui por Santiago, por essa hora também caiu chuva forte acompanhada por trovoada!


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Ouvem se trovões ao longe da célula de Lisboa e vêem se raios.


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 16:01)

Forte chuvada e trovoada aqui, caiu um raio na escola secundária.


----------



## cmarina6 (22 Set 2014 às 16:11)

trepkos disse:


> Forte chuvada e trovoada aqui, caiu um raio na escola secundária.


 na escola ?? mau...


----------



## cmarina6 (22 Set 2014 às 16:16)

deixa lá ver se eu aprendo a pôr fotos nisto... tenho umas muito boas 5 segundos antes da borrasca... e sim, caiu na escola, no campo, segundo a filha, parecem estar todos bem.

e depois desse estrondo, alguns trovões bem longos... e vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Antes de fazer o vídeo aqui está um pequeno teaser da trovoada de ontem. Por aqui, estou a levar com uma das paredes da depressão, a parte menos activa, ou seja nada mais senão uma mistela de nuvens baixas, médias e altas. Células zero.


----------



## vagas (22 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Por Montemor está assim


----------



## StormyAlentejo (22 Set 2014 às 17:58)

Podem ver aqui um vídeo da tempestade a passar por Beja

http://televisaodosul.pt/video/211/


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Volta a trovejar, vem aí mais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Boas por aqui agora segue calmo, mas á hora de almoço ainda se ouviu uns valentes trovões desta menina:

Fiz uma montagem da celula:

Tirada no meu terraço


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2014 às 18:28)

Célula que se formou pelas bandas esta tarde!


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Algumas fotos da tarde.


----------



## trepkos (22 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Aqui está assim, vai chovendo e trovejando.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 21:23)

dia calmo em Faro... muitas nuvens a norte e a sul mas nada de chuva. Períodos de céu nublado e muitos mosquitos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:11)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-setembro-2014.7824/page-138#post-446072

De Alcácer do Sal a Grândola, alerta para célula com potente eco vermelho e outras a chegarem à costa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 23:17)

Esta manhã:


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta manhã:



 são vários por minuto!! Apenas alguns segundos entre o raio e o trovão, estava mesmo em cima! Os estouros ao vivo devem ter sido de arrepiar Grande registo! Com sangue frio! 
Uma vez estava a filmar quando caíu um raio a umas dezenas de metros, quase que ia a câmara pelo ar com o susto...


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Alguém a seguir em Alcácer do Sal? Começou a passar por lá uma célula intensa há cerca de hora e meia, o radar parou às 23h locais:


----------



## ze_rega (23 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta manhã:



Pelas filmagens parece-me que estava virado para o lado de Sines.... Onde moro não conseguia observar os relâmpagos e os trovões já chegavam abafados, pois estou virado em sentido contrário.
Mas pode-se dizer que foi um belo acordar...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Chuva moderada a forte, nem sei bem de onde já que estamos sem radar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2014 às 01:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte, nem sei bem de onde já que estamos sem radar.



Pois... . Nem radar nem detector de descargas. Não é o ideal debaixo de um aviso amarelo/laranja...
Pela difusa imagem de satélite parece-me que pode vir da extensão da linha de instabilidade que passou forte sobre Alcácer.
Às 00:45 de hoje:


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 01:09)

Por aqui vai chovendo mas sem trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 07:49)

Chuva forte, sem trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Aumenta de intensidade, com pingas grossas e uma descarga eléctrica isolada.
Edit: torrencial nalguns sítios.
 e aumenta de intensidade, há certas estradas intransitaveis, na ida para o liceu totalmente inundada


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 08:40)

No entanto agora é que o IPMA mete Portalegre em aviso laranja...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2014 às 09:10)

E Faro também está em aviso laranja, com um céu bem azul sem nada no radar nem na imagem de satélite. 
Por isso praia aí vou eu ....... (estou a falar a sério)


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 12:28)

Está a escurecer por aqui.

Esperemos que a tarde seja melhor que ontem.

Ontem vi uma funnel cloud a norte de Montemor.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 13:24)

Chove muito forte de novo. Raio isolado bem perto, que grande estrondo.

 Mais uma bomba, bem forte!


Edit: Aumenta a chuva ainda mais.


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Uma linha de instabilidade esta a entrar pelo Barlavento Algarvio, algumas células na linha divisória Algarve/Alentejo já se começam a desenvolver de uma forma potencialmente interessante...

Ver como corre a tarde esta tarde aqui no Algarve, o Algarve não é só praia, e a zona interior (Barrocal/Serra) costuma ser palco de formação de células mais activas (assim o foi ontem por esta hora)...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2014 às 14:01)

Era bom era... mas comparado com os últimos dias, hoje parece que lhes falta "força" para subir... eheheh! Estão muito menos vigorosas... pelo menos para já. 



Redfish disse:


> Uma linha de instabilidade esta a entrar pelo Barlavento Algarvio, algumas células na linha divisória Algarve/Alentejo já se começam a desenvolver de uma forma potencialmente interessante...
> 
> Ver como corre a tarde esta tarde aqui no Algarve, o Algarve não é só praia, e a zona interior (Barrocal/Serra) costuma ser palco de formação de células mais activas (assim o foi ontem por esta hora)...


----------



## talingas (23 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Já lá vão 27.7mm acumulados. Vamos ver o resultado no fim do dia...


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 15:59)

Estou a seguir uma célula que deixou imensa chuva em Évora, vou neste momento para evoramonte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2014 às 16:02)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui já ribomba a norte!!


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Estamos a chegar à azaruja, com um aguaceiro fortíssimo e trovoada. Parece me haver uma wallcloud.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 16:22)

A ANPC (Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil) emitiu hoje a partir da 14 horas um AVISO À POPULAÇÃO que coloco no link abaixo.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/958/Aviso à população _ Precipitação.pdf


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Enorme a célula a sul de evoramonte, ouvem se trovões, estamos no topo do castelo.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Estou em casa e chove bem, mas à 20 minutos choveu forte. Já rendeu 17.78mm. Vamos ver como vai ser o resto do dia


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2014 às 16:52)

Imagens do castelo de Évoramonte mostram a célula sobre Évora e sobre Elvas, seguimos agora para o Redondo


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 16:55)

vagas disse:


> Imagens do castelo de Évoramonte mostram a célula sobre Évora e sobre Elvas, seguimos agora para o Redondo


 Grande VAGAS, esta passou por aqui à pouco. Continua a chover, agora de forma mais fraca, (20.32mm)


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 16:57)

PedroMAR disse:


> Grande VAGAS, esta passou por aqui à pouco. Continua a chover, agora de forma mais fraca, (20.32mm)


Apanhamos muita chuva entre Évora e a azaruja.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 16:59)

trepkos disse:


> Apanhamos muita chuva entre Évora e a azaruja.


Foi a que passou aqui por S. Miguel.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Évora: Varanda abateu e atingiu carro da PSP

https://www.facebook.com/diariodosu...6849492044389/770516539677680/?type=1&theater


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 17:14)




----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Chegamos agora ao redondo, volta a chover com intensidade, está muito negro aqui e troveja.


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2014 às 17:43)

A sorte disto é que o redondo tem umas empregadas do intermarche muito bonitas....


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 17:47)

Video das ruas de S. Miguel


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2014 às 18:27)

Por aqui tudo ao lado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Agora já chove


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2014 às 18:56)

De volta a Montemor damos com uma célula por cima da cidade


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Por aqui o inicio da manhã foi bem chuvoso, ao inicio da tarde foi mesmo torrencial com trovoes bem fortes acompanhar desde dessa altura que praticamente não chove e agora vão se ouvindo uns trovoes longínquos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Set 2014 às 19:13)

Agora mesmo...
As imagens não mostram realmente o aspeto do céu. Muita atividade elétrica. Tiradas para Norte.


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 19:34)

Intensa atividade a oeste de Montemor


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento em Moura.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Vídeo da célula que hoje à tarde passou a Norte de Moura, com uma Wall Cloud bastante fotogénica (espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira...). Vê-se também um raio. Continua a chover com intensidade!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc11u47422d6pvm/P1090088.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2014 às 20:06)

Boa tarde,

Cheguei agora da praia, um dia fantástico como já esperava .... e bronzeei-me ainda mais. As praias estavam cheias !
E havia laranjas por todo o lado 

Acho que este ano ainda farei praia até Novembro !


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 20:26)

Volta a chover em Évora, com direito a "festa" (luzes e som)


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2014 às 20:32)

vagas disse:


> A sorte disto é que o redondo tem umas empregadas do intermarche muito bonitas....





PedroMAR disse:


> Volta a chover em Évora, com direito a "festa" (luzes e som)



É preciso ter sorte logo agora que vim carregar baterias e jantar, estive 1h na nossa Senhora da Vesitação e tentar apanhar um raio, eu abalo e eles aparecem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 20:38)

*Domingo dia 21*

Montemor-o-Novo/Évora


Vendas Novas (virado para Montemor-o-Novo)


Amieira do Tejo... Alguns trovões são falsos, mas os raios registados são espectaculares


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 20:45)

PedroMAR disse:


> Volta a chover em Évora, com direito a "festa" (luzes e som)


Eu já vi os relâmpagos, Évora tem estado animado.


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Trepkos vale a pena em ir a nossa senhora de novo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Por aqui dia agradável, com alguma trovoada, e com algum vento!! Não tão bom como se proclama por ai... O Algarve não é só Faro!!

Nada para situação de um Alerta Laranja mas mais vale avisar do que não avisar!!

Vive-se tempo convectivo de difícil previsão... mas pronto foi calminho!! A GFS aposta em trovoadas nocturnas.. vamos a ver!!


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2014 às 21:10)

vagas disse:


> Trepkos vale a pena em ir a nossa senhora de novo?


Acho que não, até porque quando lá chegares já deve ter morrido tudo


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2014 às 21:20)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Por aqui dia agradável, com alguma trovoada, e com algum vento!! Não tão bom como se proclama por ai... O Algarve não é só Faro!!
> 
> Nada para situação de um Alerta Laranja mas mais vale avisar do que não avisar!!
> 
> Vive-se tempo convectivo de difícil previsão... mas pronto foi calminho!! A GFS aposta em trovoadas nocturnas.. vamos a ver!!




Estive em Lagos e em Portimão hoje e esteve-se optimo todo o dia, apenas deve em quando raramente alguma nuvem, que andaram pela zona da serra. E a água melhor do que em Agosto e Julho !
Hoje não tive em Faro !

Já agora o que não faltou pelo caminho foi Laranjas, bem que o IPMA indicou que havia Laranjas, realmente não se enganaram !


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Set 2014 às 21:26)

Que grande dia pelo Alentejo hoje. A família reportou-me muita chuva, inclusivé algumas pequenas inundações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 21:55)

Início da noite de hoje em Pias, Serpa







https://www.facebook.com/joaopsantosphotography


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Set 2014 às 22:28)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Por aqui dia agradável, com alguma trovoada, e com algum vento!! Não tão bom como se proclama por ai... O Algarve não é só Faro!!
> 
> Nada para situação de um Alerta Laranja mas mais vale avisar do que não avisar!!
> 
> Vive-se tempo convectivo de difícil previsão... mas pronto foi calminho!! A GFS aposta em trovoadas nocturnas.. vamos a ver!!



Não foram lançados nenhuns alertas, mas AVISOS.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 22:32)

Finalmente consegui dar conta, espero que não apenas temporariamente, da minha estação. Tem 49,5mm acumulados destes últimos dias, e actualmente estou com 16,9ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2014 às 03:43)

trepkos disse:


> Ontem vi uma funnel cloud a norte de Montemor.


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2014 às 12:31)

mais um dia tranquilo em Faro. E quente também.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Chove com pingas grossas.  20,1ºC e 81%.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2014 às 17:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chove com pingas grossas.  20,1ºC e 81%.


Ainda choveu qualquer coisa sim, venha agora é estes 2 dias de sol para secar um pouco os terrenos, mas parece que no fim de semana regressa a instabilidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2014 às 14:58)

V.R.S.A.

Vento fraco de S, tempo ameno, céu nublado, e já se ouve ressonares ao longe 

Hoje promete!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2014 às 17:53)

Chove com intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos! Também já se ouviram trovões!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chove com intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos! Também já se ouviram trovões!



 Agora já está a querer "escampar", como se diz no Alentejo! Foi um belo aguaceiro! A água correu pelas ruas com alguma força.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Set 2014 às 18:18)




----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Céu todo o dia maioritariamente nublado por _cumulus mediocris _e_ cumulus congestus_, máxima de 25,3ºC (15:08) e mínima de 16,9ºC (2:07).


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2014 às 21:49)

trovoada visível a norte a leste de Faro... tudo distante. Em Faro noite agradável sem chuva e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2014 às 11:58)

Bom Dia

Células em desenvolvimento a Este de Barrancos,.
Esta primeira célula que se formou já está a produzir trovoada em Espanha.

No sat24 já é possível ver cumulus em desenvolvimento no distritos de Beja, principalmente na zona de Barrancos.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2014 às 12:17)

As células estão a intensificar rapidamente dando origem a uma nova célula na zona de Barrancos com eco vermelho no radar.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2014 às 12:21)




----------



## StormyAlentejo (26 Set 2014 às 13:51)

Confirma-se! Nasceram muito rápido e já se começam a ouvir!


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2014 às 14:07)

vão tirando umas fotos para o pessoal ir vendo 

PS:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Parece que em Moura já chove... mas eu estou em Pias! Dentro de meia hora vou para Moura... Relato depois o que se passa!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2014 às 14:57)

Muita trovoada no sul na última hora, proveniente de células bem activas:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Já em Moura... Só vi vestígios de chuva já mesmo dentro da cidade. Aliás, fiz quase todo o caminho entre Pias e Moura com sol, mas a ver ao longe o céu muito carregado. Quando cheguei a casa dava para perceber que a chuva foi intensa, bem como o vento: detritos na rua e contentores do lixo derrubados. Relataram-me também intensa trovoada. Neste momento tudo absolutamente calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2014 às 15:47)

.


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Sou nova por aqui, mas uma vez que está a chegar uma coisa enorme aqui a Évora, vinda dos lados de Portalegre/Evoramonte e algumas por sul,, a seguir para Arraiolos/Montemor decidi partilhar com vocês.
Já se conseguem ouvir bem os trovões e os relâmpagos já são visíveis.














As fotografias foram tiradas há cerca de 20 minutos.
E neste momento encontra-se assim...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2014 às 16:00)

Serpa, Beja - Webcam em direto






Elvas- Webcam em direto





Temperatura do topo das nuvens-  o topo das nuvens está gélido, é por isso que algumas delas têem formato de algodão.


----------



## Fratel (26 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Mas a célula passou ao lado de Portalegre...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2014 às 17:38)

vamm disse:


> Sou nova por aqui, mas uma vez que está a chegar uma coisa enorme aqui a Évora, vinda dos lados de Portalegre/Evoramonte e algumas por sul,, a seguir para Arraiolos/Montemor decidi partilhar com vocês.
> Já se conseguem ouvir bem os trovões e os relâmpagos já são visíveis.
> 
> 
> ...


Célula de Portalegre onde? por aqui tudo tranquilo céu pouco nublado, as células estão neste momento bastante a sul daqui


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 18:34)

Está bem animado o litoral do Alentejo!
Radar das 18:20 locais:


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2014 às 20:23)

Umas fotos de ontem ao final da tarde.
















Mais fotos em:
www.extrematmosfera.com

https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade a norte.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 20.1ºC

Durante a madrugada e manhã é mais provável para ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve, durante a tarde, será mais as regiões do Centro e Sul (Alentejo).


----------



## Redfish (26 Set 2014 às 23:25)

Para já um noite muito agradavel, porem o HIRLAM coloca para amanha uns acumulados interessantes para o Sotavento Algarvio, contrariando bastante o modelado pelo GFS...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 01:13)

o Hirlam, o Aladin e o Arome carregam nesta madrugada no Sotavento mas os satélites e os radares desmentem e apoiam o GFS em colocar precipitação no litoral centro !

Segundo o Aladin e o Arome devia estar a chover no Sotavento ou pelo menos na proximas duas horas deveria chover


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 08:24)

Acabo de acordar com um trovão, levanto me para ir a casa de banho faz um estoiro e fico sem luz, o raio caiu aqui mesmo em cima!

Continua a trovejar e já choveu torrencialmente.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Dia marcado por nuvens (baixas) a passar ...

Reparem bem naquilo que era modelado pelos modelos de meso-escala como HIRLAM, ALADIN e AROME e reparem o que mostravam os modelos globais. Está mais do que explicado porque o IPMA não acerta uma .... (refiro-me essencialmente aqui para o Algarve)
Alerta Laranja aqui no Algarve, não me façam rir, completamente ridiculo !

PS: As células conforme é hábito e existe um movimento de sueste para noroeste vão começar a crescer no Baixo Alentejo e vão atingir o seu expoente máxima na zona do Vale do Tejo, Alto Alentejo conforme é hábito !


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 08:41)

trepkos disse:


> Acabo de acordar com um trovão, levanto me para ir a casa de banho faz um estoiro e fico sem luz, o raio caiu aqui mesmo em cima!



Houve uma boa DEA às 8:13.


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Bom dia por Montemor as coisas agora acalmaram um pouco, é sempre bom acordar ao som de uma trovoada...


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 08:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Houve uma boa DEA às 8:13.


A descarga à esquerda dessa é que me desligou o quadro, foi na zona da minha casa.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 10:03)

Parece me que volta a trovejar.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 10:04)

Por aqui já choveu bem moderado, por agora vai chovendo de forma fraca, vamos lá ver mais para a tarde


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 10:42)

Já se ouvem trovoes...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Trovoada pela manhã, com chuva. Agora céu carregado e uma grande cortina de chuva a sul, que deverá passar ao lado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 12:27)

Começa-se a ouvir trovejar em Évora.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2014 às 12:39)

Impressionante o radar, na zona da Comporta encontra-se uma célula com tonalidade vermelho escuro/ cor-de-rosa!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2014 às 12:46)

Tenho um amigo meu que foi à pesca de barco a W da Comporta.  Passou-lhe a célula por cima. Granizo e tudo à mistura. Já lhe valeu o susto.


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada, e vem bruta a Gaja....


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 13:02)

Forte trovoada a sul, trovões grandes e contínuos.

Entretanto já fiquei sem uma box da meo e a vizinha sem umas quantas coisas.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Neste momento existe uma grande possibilidade de haver um tornado perto de Évora, desculpem o alarmismo mas é verdade.

A célula apresenta-se com um ponto rosa pelo que existe essa possibilidade.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 13:11)

O ponto rosa é chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 13:14)

trepkos disse:


> O ponto rosa é chuva.


Mas é de refletividade.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 13:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas é de refletividade.


Exacto, mas não diz se pode ou não haver tornado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2014 às 13:27)

Esta a cair granizo em Évora!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2014 às 13:27)

Boas, por aqui, o céu está nublado por nuvens baixas. Na zona a sul entre Lagos e Sagres está uma célula com alguma actividade.

Quanto ao aviso laranja no Algarve, concordo com ele, aliás o aviso está muito bem explicito: *Aguaceiros localmente fortes* e acompanhados de trovoada e que podem ser de granizo Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 13:30)

Eu agora não estou bem em Évora, estou a uns kms para Norte, mas relatos no Facebook falam de grandes pedras de granizo na zona centro da cidade. 

Aqui, só ouço grandes estrondos para Sul.

Uma foto que vi no Facebook de um conhecido:


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas é de refletividade.



Alta reflectividade significa geralmente saraiva/granizo, porque reflecte imenso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2014 às 13:35)

Está a descarregar bem por Évora
Esta tão do centro de geofísica da universidade de Évora
http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 13:40)

Desde a pequena trovoada de manhã, nada mais houve senão uns aguaceiros esporádicos, e parece vir aí sol.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 14:01)

Acabei de passar 3-5 min horríveis. Começou a cair um granizo violento, bolas de tamanho astronómico, vento louco, epá, sem comentários.

E o pior é o sentimento de incapacidade e angustia a ver os nossos bens a poderem-se estragar, neste caso os meus carros.

Felizmente não ficaram amassados. Há registos de inundações na cidade.
Cá vão umas fotos que tirei:











Minutos após o fim da chuva:



http://s92.photobucket.com/user/Gmiguel_2006/media/24C31496-8E28-4173-88C3-F6D459DB80CB.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Aqui já troveja pelo menos desde as 8 da manhã, uns mais perto, outros mais longe... Tem sido uma festa.

Tem havido períodos de bons aguaceiros.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 14:06)

Rua Serpa Pinto há meia hora atrás, Évora:




Fonte: Facebook de uma amiga.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:35)

Um raio que durou uns 3 segundos a SSW, brutal. Está, no entanto, a passar ao lado. 19,9ºC em aumento.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Funnel cloud a SSW que se acabou de desfazer, não tive oportunidade de foto.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 14:40)

Parece que se aproxima algo, vão se ouvindo trovoes e o céu está negro


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2014 às 14:43)

Impressionante é ver a velocidade com as células se formam em vários pontos do Baixo e Alto Alentejo! Há por lá muita dinâmica!  O Algarve mais uma vez deverá ficar fora do evento. Não é um evento de todo ao nosso jeito, como sempre as células começam a maturar da serra para lá como é normal nestas situações, no entanto ainda se poderá formar algo sobre as serras do interior, no litoral não me parece.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:48)

A funnel cloud tentou reorganizar-se múltiplas vezes de forma rápida, até "desistir" e ficar o céu tal como está. Quando cheguei à janela estava a estrutura bem formada para aparecer um tornado, não chegou a tocar o chão, tendo se desfeito rapidamente. O movimento rotativo era rapidíssimo.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 15:04)

radar rosa na zona de ponte sor, disseram me que cai granizo naquela zona


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Já se ouve trovoada. Eu tentei fazer um timelapse que está extremamente tremido, mas publicarei na mesma. Vou meter é aqui alguns frames de uma segunda tentativa que vi ao vivo de outra funnel a formar-se.

https://meocloud.pt/link/7d54161a-e4fe-40d3-a51c-f8b977917fe0/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still001.jpg/
https://meocloud.pt/link/50db1200-586d-42a0-8b8e-b84e5e3177c4/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still002.jpg/
https://meocloud.pt/link/14ffeab9-e6af-4456-b3b9-43015806c141/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still003.jpg/ E desfeita logo a seguir.
https://meocloud.pt/link/9b168d4c-94f3-460a-bda4-b7e8ff937420/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still004.jpg/


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já se ouve trovoada. Eu tentei fazer um timelapse que está extremamente tremido, mas publicarei na mesma. Vou meter é aqui alguns frames de uma segunda tentativa que vi ao vivo de outra funnel a formar-se.
> 
> https://meocloud.pt/link/7d54161a-e4fe-40d3-a51c-f8b977917fe0/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still001.jpg/
> https://meocloud.pt/link/50db1200-586d-42a0-8b8e-b84e5e3177c4/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still002.jpg/
> https://meocloud.pt/link/14ffeab9-e6af-4456-b3b9-43015806c141/VID_20140927_144457.3gp.Still003.jpg/ E desfeita logo a seguir.



Parabéns SpiderVV. Essa célula formou um wall cloud com alguma rotação e quase que formava um tornado. Parabéns pelas fotografias, local certo à hora certa. 

Fizeste alguma time-lapse dessa wall cloud ?


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:10)

As imagens de radar estão absolutamente incríveis.

E temos uma célula cor de rosa no radar em Ponte de Sôr que se desloca para Abrantes.


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parabéns SpiderVV. Essa célula formou um wall cloud com alguma rotação e quase que formava um tornado. Parabéns pelas fotografias, local certo à hora certa.
> 
> Fizeste alguma time-lapse dessa wall cloud ?


Se tocasse no chão, iamos ter um acontecimento raro na história de Portalegre...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Temperatura do topo das nuvens


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Imagens impressionantes chegam de Évora:

Fonte: Facebook de Nélio Antunes

Fonte: Facebook de Marta Silvério


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Enviei uma foto por Snapchat a uns membros aqui do fórum no "heat of the moment" e consegui recuperá-la, portanto cá vai essa foto. Vou postar uma tentativa de timelapse mais logo que está a processar no YouTube.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Enviei uma foto por Snapchat a uns membros aqui do fórum no "heat of the moment" e consegui recuperá-la, portanto cá vai essa foto. Vou postar uma tentativa de timelapse mais logo que está a processar no YouTube.



A tua webcam está a funcionar? 
Consegues aceder às imagens da tua webcam à hora em que ocorreu essa wall cloud com funnel cloud?


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 15:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Enviei uma foto por Snapchat a uns membros aqui do fórum no "heat of the moment" e consegui recuperá-la, portanto cá vai essa foto. Vou postar uma tentativa de timelapse mais logo que está a processar no YouTube.


Eu daqui não vi nada, mas boa foto


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:24)

@Miguel96, não, a minha webcam não está em funcionamento permanente. Foi uma coisa que vi no calor do momento e decidi registar com tamanho nervosismo em cima. :P
@Davidmpb, pois, esteve todo o tempo para o lado da Estação a querer formar algo até que parou.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:31)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 15:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> @Miguel96, não, a minha webcam não está em funcionamento permanente. Foi uma coisa que vi no calor do momento e decidi registar com tamanho nervosismo em cima. :P
> @Davidmpb, pois, esteve todo o tempo para o lado da Estação a querer formar algo até que parou.


há foi da lado da estação ok


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:35)

OK, aqui vai uma tentativa muito crua mesmo de timelapse, estabilizado depois pelo YouTube.


Na parte mais importante estava a tentar fixar o telemóvel com algo mas não consegui e acabei a tremer a câmara toda.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2014 às 15:37)

''
*Évora: telhado de supermercado cede ao peso do granizo*
*Chuva intensa de pedras de gelo caiu na cidade, provocando pequenas inundações*
Por: tvi24 / MM e AM  | há 9 minutos

*Em Atualização* 

A intensa chuva de granizo que caiu ao início da tarde deste sábado em Évora provocou estragos no telhado do Pingo Doce (antigo Feira Nova). Partes do teto cederam ao peso das pedras de gelo que caíram de forma intensa num curto período de tempo. 

Há ainda pequenas inundações em ruas e casas. Os bombeiros não conseguem, para já, precisar números e aguardam ajuda de corporações vizinhas.





Queda de granizo em Évora (Foto Cátia Marreiros)''

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tvi24/evora-telhado-de-supermercado-cede-ao-peso-do-granizo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Em Évora centro continuam as trovoadas, chovendo ocasionalmente. Ouvem-se bastantes sirenes.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Pelo radar parece estar a vir outra célula bem "medonha", vamos ver. 19,7ºC e 85% HR.

Curiosamente, esta também apresenta rotação numa das pontas, mas nada de funnels desta vez.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mais uma foto vinda de Évora, esta deixa-me sem palavras, foi tirada por um amigo de um colega meu!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lXiSuSl.jpg
> Foto de Manuel Sousa cedida por Henrique Felizardo



Diz ao teu colega que o amigo dele é aldrabão, essa imagem é de Boulder, EUA.
http://denver.cbslocal.com/photo-galleries/2013/06/28/june-28-lightning-hail-storm/
http://cbsdenver.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/hail2.jpg?w=620


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 15:52)

e grandes cumulonimbus a crescerem mesmo em frente á minha casa!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> e grandes cumulonimbus a crescerem mesmo em frente á minha casa!


Já se ouvem trovões da célula que vem a SE, veremos. Parece bem activa também.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 15:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já se ouvem trovões da célula que vem a SE, veremos. Parece bem activa também.


Belo trovão á pouco!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 16:01)

Bem vou desligar o computador que a trovoada está se aproximar da minha casa


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Mais uma fortíssima trovoada por aqui com chuva torrencial.

Caiu um raio a 100 metros de mim.


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Grande trovoada a passar por Montemor, largou aqui 7/8 descargas bem potentes, neste momento chove fraco


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 16:06)

vagas disse:


> Grande trovoada a passar por Montemor, largou aqui 7/8 descargas bem potentes, neste momento chove fraco


Esta foi bem forte, mais que a da manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 16:20)

Chove fraco com pingos grossos e é só. A trovoada parou.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2014 às 16:30)

Continua a trovejar ad eternum.

Ainda chove fraco.


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Imagens impressionantes chegam de Évora:
> 
> Fonte: Facebook de Nélio Antunes
> 
> Fonte: Facebook de Marta Silvério



Até parece neve...


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Enxurrada em S.Cristóvão " freguesia de Montemor-o-Novo "


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:13)

A Célula vai passar por Portalegre! Agora é que a Depressão Conchita vai enfurecer


----------



## vagas (27 Set 2014 às 18:16)

Mais fotos em S.Cristóvão


https://m.facebook.com/iminlovewith...2459&source=49&refid=17&_ft_&ftid=u_q_m&mdf=1


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Está-se a pôr de noite, vamos lá ver se vem animação pelo radar parece que sim cá a esperamose


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:27)

A Mancha Laranja está a dirigir-se para Portalegre e provávelmente poderá subir para o Norte


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:34)

No céu só vejo mammatus


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 18:42)

E por aqui está assim, grandes mammatus, das bigornas das células, e vem aí algo.

https://meocloud.pt/link/08693c4b-5b0b-497a-ab21-46f62fff1165/IMG_20140927_183806.jpg/
https://meocloud.pt/link/2e8b6037-64ea-436b-b971-d2ff8397c8cb/IMG_20140927_183810.jpg/
https://meocloud.pt/link/a0e25107-c62a-4c20-94cd-9aa9b36ccf10/IMG_20140927_183817.jpg/
https://meocloud.pt/link/8f56c9ac-cfb3-483d-a568-c91d83435160/IMG_20140927_183822.jpg/

Destaco esta:


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> E por aqui está assim, grandes mammatus, das bigornas das células, e vem aí algo.
> 
> https://meocloud.pt/link/08693c4b-5b0b-497a-ab21-46f62fff1165/IMG_20140927_183806.jpg/
> https://meocloud.pt/link/2e8b6037-64ea-436b-b971-d2ff8397c8cb/IMG_20140927_183810.jpg/
> ...



Parece que vamos ter cheias durante a noite


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Acabei de ver uns *VINTE *raios em sucessão.


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabei de ver uns *VINTE *raios em sucessão.


Não ouvi nada...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 18:54)

Deu para ouvir, no entanto, pelo menos aqui perto da zona industrial. Os raios foram mesmo em cima aí, nuvem-nuvem.

edit: Mais um grande raio acompanhado de trovão.


----------



## Fratel (27 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Há pouco vi um belo trovão disperso


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Fratel disse:


> Parece que vamos ter cheias durante a noite



Estas células perdem a potência ao pôr-do-sol, o radar já está a mostrá-lo:
Imagem das 18:50 locais


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Finalmente a trovoada parece ter acalmado.

Foi uma tarde muito potente aqui na zona de Évora, com células constantemente a nascerem e a decarregarem violentamente.

Descargas electricas entre as 13h e as 17h:


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2014 às 20:11)

ultima hora:

estremoz: 18.2mm
regengos: 16.4mm


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 21:22)

Vince disse:


> Diz ao teu colega que o amigo dele é aldrabão, essa imagem é de Boulder, EUA.
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/photo-galleries/2013/06/28/june-28-lightning-hail-storm/
> http://cbsdenver.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/hail2.jpg?w=620



 lamentável, há quem recorra à aldrabice só para ter alguma popularidade...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de nuvens a passar sem deitar uma gota de chuva e assim também Setembro termina abaixo da média. Faro vai terminar o mês com 13,6 mm quase metade abaixo da média 81-2010.
Expetativa agora com o mês de Outubro !


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2014 às 23:34)

Boa noite

A região Sul a ganhar o prémio hoje das maiores bátegas de água (ou granizo). Eis o que as estações do IPMA, que funcionavam, EMA's e RUEMA's, registaram, numa selecção das mais significativas observações baseada apenas na quantidade horária ou persistência em várias horas (por ordem alfabética inversa):















































E o "Óscar encharcado" vai para...

Reguengos!

menções honrosas para Coimbra, Barreiro e Estremoz!


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2014 às 00:05)

Na zona onde moro, arredores de Montemor, há pessoas com danos consideráveis em electrodomésticos derivado da queda do raio está manhã no centro da pequena povoação, houve cerca de 65 pedidos de assistência à  PT por estragos em equipamentos MEO. Aqui em casa uma das boxes da meo não funciona.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 00:27)

trepkos disse:


> Na zona onde moro, arredores de Montemor, há pessoas com danos consideráveis em electrodomésticos derivado da queda do raio está manhã no centro da pequena povoação, houve cerca de 65 pedidos de assistência à  PT por estragos em equipamentos MEO. Aqui em casa uma das boxes da meo não funciona.



Os sistemas de distribuição deviam estar previstos para prevenir estas situações. Eu nunca facilito, desligo o quadro quando vejo que está mesmo perto. Se não estamos em casa é realmente problemático.


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2014 às 00:59)

dia de aguaceiros de curta duração em Aljezur... um par de trovoadas... muito movimento meteorico mas nada de anormal.


----------



## vagas (28 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Trepkos , segundo sei e ainda não tenho a confirmação de tal ocorrência o Manuel Brejo das cozinhas ficou inconsciente depois de um raio que caiu nas torres, pelo que sei ele está bem mas não sei ainda se a notícia é verdade ou mentira...
Cumprimentos


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2014 às 06:34)

StormRic disse:


> Os sistemas de distribuição deviam estar previstos para prevenir estas situações. Eu nunca facilito, desligo o quadro quando vejo que está mesmo perto. Se não estamos em casa é realmente problemático.


Não ha sistema que aguente aquilo, caiu em cima de um poste da luz e apanhou também um poste da PT que estava perto, a casa mais próxima da descarga foi a que sofreu mais.

Eu não tive danos de maior porque desliguei tudo da luz quando ouvi o primeiro trovão, quando veio o raio só estava ligado a luZ o frigorífico e candeeiros, é um procedimento que tenho sempre que há trovoada.


vagas disse:


> Trepkos , segundo sei e ainda não tenho a confirmação de tal ocorrência o Manuel Brejo das cozinhas ficou inconsciente depois de um raio que caiu nas torres, pelo que sei ele está bem mas não sei ainda se a notícia é verdade ou mentira...
> Cumprimentos


Não ouvi dizer nada... Elas andavam muito fortes.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Chuva forte na serra de S.Mamede, é bem visível daqui da minha casa


----------



## talingas (28 Set 2014 às 14:17)

Também chove torrencialmente na cidade, mas é de pancadas, ora começa ora para, mas aguaceiros bastante fortes..


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2014 às 14:20)

talingas disse:


> Também chove torrencialmente na cidade, mas é de pancadas, ora começa ora para, mas aguaceiros bastante fortes..


Dá para ver a célula mas aqui em baixo nada mais senão chuva fraca e esporádica que mal molha o chão. A única coisa que essa célula está a dar aqui é vento moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Por aqui nem chove, só há pouco é que choveu mais forte mas foi de curta duração


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 14:50)

Boas tardes

Alguém a seguir do Algarve, Alentejo sul? Já há actividade por lá:










http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=37&lon=-8


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2014 às 15:16)

Aqui ainda não se ouviu nada... passou com nuvens escuras, mas pouco mais...



StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Alguém a seguir do Algarve, Alentejo sul? Já há actividade por lá:
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 15:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui ainda não se ouviu nada... passou com nuvens escuras, mas pouco mais...



 quando me refiro a actividade é... tudo, não apenas . Para mim tudo o que se passa no céu é "actividade" e passível de 

Entretanto, realmente parece que aquelas células pós-matinais, depois de utilizarem a humidade nocturna, estão a "descansar". Mas o interior está com bastantes cumulus e convecção. Aguardemos.


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2014 às 16:33)

Uma nuvem que se formou  por aqui ainda rendeu uns 10 min de chuva moderada..porem desde quarta que nem pingava por aqui...

Aqui na zona central do Algarve para já tudo na "normalidade" dos ultimos dias...ou seja ZERO ou quase ZERO...


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Há células no sueste alentejano...  onde não há qualquer aviso, logo devem dissipar-se.
Interessante a corrente em altitude de SO. As nuvens altas desse fluxo avistam-se daqui.

Ventos cruzados em altitude e à superfície:
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=37&lon=-8


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 18:27)

4mm em Alvalade entre as 16h e as 17h locais.

Aguaceiro muito isolado:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Santa Bárbara de Padrões, a SE de Castro Verde, está ali perto uma célula a descarregar há mais de uma hora, praticamente não se move!
Imagens da última meia hora (18h30,40,50, 19h00)

















Alguém tira uma foto? Este seguimento sul está muito vazio, e no entanto é onde há a actividade mais interessante neste momento...


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2014 às 20:56)

Por volta das 17h30 e até às 18h (o tempo em que me foi possível avistar), o céu estava muito negro nessa direcção, avistava-se a chuva e grandes torres de nuvens. Tenho pena de não ter nenhuma máquina comigo, porque dava umas boas fotografias.
Na minha zona apenas houve chuva forte pelas 9h30, no resto do dia apenas passavam nuvens negras e esteve sempre sol e calor.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 23:26)

"Guarda-chuva de ouro" de hoje http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...centro-setembro-2014.7823/page-63#post-447450


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2014 às 08:06)

E assim acorda um dia que notavelmente é estável até agora.


----------



## vitoreis (29 Set 2014 às 09:16)

Manhã de verão por Faro. 21°C, sem vento

Webcam em tempo real: http://algarve.uno/faro/


----------



## CptRena (29 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Essa câmera está fantástica. Dá para spottar os aviões em aproximação à pista


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 12:45)

em 2007 quando comecei a escrever aqui só havia a estação do turismo do algarve que entretanto por desprezo morreu... 7 anos depois temos uma estação a tempo inteiro e agora uma webcam. Um dia quando for grande e tiver dinheiro compro um daqueles apartamentos na horta do peres e meto uma webcam apontada para a ria... 2, uma para o farol e o nascer do sol e outra para a praia de faro e o pôr-do-sol


----------



## vitoreis (29 Set 2014 às 14:03)

CptRena disse:


> Essa câmera está fantástica. Dá para spottar os aviões em aproximação à pista


E está bem afinadinha com o flightradar24


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 14:46)

Aguaceiro fraco em Faro neste momento.


----------



## vitoreis (29 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Agreste disse:


> em 2007 quando comecei a escrever aqui só havia a estação do turismo do algarve que entretanto por desprezo morreu... 7 anos depois temos uma estação a tempo inteiro e agora uma webcam. Um dia quando for grande e tiver dinheiro compro um daqueles apartamentos na horta do peres e meto uma webcam apontada para a ria... 2, uma para o farol e o nascer do sol e outra para a praia de faro e o pôr-do-sol


Qual é a estação? A do aeroporto? 
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPFR/2014/9/29/DailyHistory.html


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 17:24)

a do MikeCT

http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/today.htm


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2014 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,
Hoje tem sido um dia agradável, muito sol e poucas nuvens, de manhã é que ainda houve algum nevoeiro nas partes mais baixas da cidade, mas rapidamente dissipou


----------



## PedroMAR (30 Set 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia povo.
Só hoje tive tempo de postar isto. Aqui fica um pequeno registo do que aconteceu na minha vila 

https://www.facebook.com/pedro.rebo...56077636461.1073741833.100000462336038&type=1


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Céu maioritariamente limpo hoje, apenas populado por algumas nuvens altas e cumulus mediocris. Actualmente 26,1ºC com uma máxima de 26,4ºC até agora (às 15:08). Ao contrário de ontem, amanheceu limpo devido ao fluxo de NE, apenas com nevoeiro nas terras baixas, e uma mínima de 14,1ºC (05:26). Rajada máxima de 24,5 km/h que deverá ser batida esta noite à medida que o fluxo de NE se intensifica. Deverão voltar a haver algumas rajadas mais altas nas próximas noites.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2014 às 20:26)

22,2ºC ainda e, como previsto, vento muito constante de NE, apesar de fraco. 12,2 km/h e 10 de média. Médias muito próximas das rajadas.


----------

